# Screenshots from games



## Amphoteric

Post your in-game screenshots here!

Here are a few of my WoW ones:














(click the pictures to view them in original size)


----------



## xRoh

Woo fun thread (and pretty screenies!). :3

Been playing FFIX recently.


----------



## GotAnxiety

xRoh said:


> Woo fun thread (and pretty screenies!). :3
> 
> Been playing FFIX recently.


Wow that FF actually looks decents.

Oh wait I played that one and cried at the ending WTF, lol


----------



## Marakunda

Cool thread idea. And FFIX is amazing. ^^

Here's a screenie from when I beat The Binding of Issac. The game's super hard. So I was proud of this, just had to screenshot it.










And here's one from when I did a "foxhound run" of Metal Gear Solid 3. It was challenging, but I did save quite a lot. Ideally I'll get to the point where I can do the game in one sitting, without saving it once. *That* would be pretty impressive.


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I have no life, none whatsoever.


----------



## xRoh

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I have no life, none whatsoever.


What game is this?


----------



## BizarreReverend

^
Hearthstone. Free-to-play card game


----------



## Glue

This is from Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne. spent hours getting Debilitate, Void Ice, Phys Drain, Victory Cry, and Prayer into her. Great support demon. Used her when I fought Lucifer.


----------



## Steinerz

loading screen.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

There was another thread before, and I'm lazy so  some of them copied from there:


----------



## BizarreReverend

Skyrim begs for an ENB

A friendly wave from your neighbourhood Orc


----------



## Amphoteric

DerSteppenwolf said:


> I have no life, none whatsoever.


I had to try out this game as winning three games in it gave a free WoW mount. Fun game, though I didn't really get into playing a lot of it yet (unlike my partner who's borderlining obsession with it)


----------



## Amphoteric

Pro Pilkki 2 (yes, it's an ice fishing game)



Lord of the Rings Online:



The Sims 3:



Skyrim (PC):


----------



## scooby

Just a few from when I played WoW. I played an Undead Priest.


----------



## Amphoteric

scooby said:


> Just a few from when I played WoW. I played an Undead Priest.


I've actually taken a similar one!




Hooray at priests and mind vision :yes


----------



## BizarreReverend

Wrong turn


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## Scrub-Zero

BizarreReverend said:


> Wrong turn


Wrong turn for you. Breakfast for Deathclaw.


----------



## Tokztero

BizarreReverend said:


> Wrong turn


I hope you have the alien blaster.

What that's a blind deathclaw?


----------



## sad vlad




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Loot, anyone?


Télécharger des photos


----------



## feels




----------



## BizarreReverend

Tokztero said:


> I hope you have the alien blaster.
> 
> What that's a blind deathclaw?


Had a 9mm. My own fault for taking the super shortcut to Novac right after leaving the Doc's house.


----------



## Wirt

haaaaa i figured out how to get ps4 screenshots on the computer. the world will regret this day


----------



## Tokztero

BizarreReverend said:


> Had a 9mm. My own fault for taking the super shortcut to Novac right after leaving the Doc's house.


On my first run I ended up at the Quarry after finishing the first quest.


----------



## Wirt

mildly obsessed with this game right now


----------



## joked35

*AHAHAHAHAHA! I am God! I have everything and you have nothing! Now I become the destroyer of worlds!*


----------



## scooby

VipFuj said:


> mildly obsessed with this game right now


What game is it? Looks pretty.


----------



## Wirt

scooby said:


> What game is it? Looks pretty.


infamous: second son. very pretty lol


----------



## Nefury

Scrub-Zero said:


> Loot, anyone?
> 
> 
> Télécharger des photos












8D


----------



## Diacetylmorphine




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Nefury said:


> 8D


Now that is loot. You get such crap when you solo


----------



## Steinerz

That feel when you draw double epics and a rare


----------



## idoughnutknow

Freestylin in Farming Sim










Coach gets lucky in L4D2










"Sup bro"


----------



## Persephone The Dread

VipFuj said:


> mildly obsessed with this game right now


saw the E3 footage of that before and kind of want to play it but I don't have a PS4 ._.


----------



## Amphoteric

More World of Warcraft:









Guild Wars 2:

_"Hmm yes. This is a bow."_


----------



## Amphoteric

After Catherine and Bismarck, time to play as Napoleon:


----------



## Amphoteric

Amphoteric said:


> After Catherine and Bismarck, time to play as Napoleon:


Well, those were a few intense hours.

After taking over Cape Town, Dublin, Brussels, Persia and Japan:



And finally:


----------



## sad vlad

Amphoteric said:


> And finally:


Congrats! :clap Your name shall be celebrated over the centuries. :yes


----------



## feels

Just made this character in Soulcalibur V and I've got a big ol' crush on her.


----------



## BillDauterive

I got a lot of screenshots on my Steam account. I'll have to share them here when I don't forget and am not too lazy. : )


----------



## Mysteriis

one of the best game i played more than 100 times

silent hill 2


----------



## Espirito

My Warrior in 2006 months before BC was released. He was pretty ugly, used to get teased a lot for that, hehe.










Working on progression: offtanking 4-horseman in Naxx, 2006, wasn't long after we downed em that BC was released, maybe a week or two. We had cleared all the wings but wasn't enough time left to learn/kill sapphiron/KT. lol @ GMOTD










2004: first rogue to get to Warlord on Kil'Jaeden(this is not me). Coolest ever, my idol, such swag. Applying poisons during a long shift of BRM ganking ofcourse, greeting the visitors with ambushes and backstabs. I used to duel him in 2006 out in western plaguelands before we'd step into naxx to raid on my war, never lost to him, only because I had played a rogue for a long time before warrior and was one of the best. That's my rogue in the background spying on him.


----------



## Kascheritt

A gun will do ;d


----------



## xRoh

Replaying one of my all-time favourites! I just love the dialogue in this game. So charming and witty.

I love rejecting this jerk.


----------



## steviejb

Something I painted for myself and a buddy for online racing series. Quite proud of it really.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hebergeur dimage


téléchargement de photos


hebergement image


hebergeur d images


----------



## mike91

steviejb said:


> Something I painted for myself and a buddy for online racing series. Quite proud of it really.


haha v8 super cars used to watch it can't stand it now to many rules


----------



## steviejb

mike91 said:


> haha v8 super cars used to watch it can't stand it now to many rules


I tend to agree, but there's been some awesome racing this year.


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## KelsKels

Not a screenshot.. but I thought it was funny and took a picture a long time ago.


----------



## Cheesecake

xRoh said:


> Replaying one of my all-time favourites! I just love the dialogue in this game. So charming and witty.
> 
> I love rejecting this jerk.


What game is that? It looks interesting.


----------



## xRoh

Cheesecake said:


> What game is that? It looks interesting.


The Longest Journey.


----------



## MylesB93

Been playing quite a bit of Bastion over the past few days... I've had it in my Steam library for a while and finally got round to playing it. Such a beautiful game! Gameplays great too!


----------



## MylesB93




----------



## MrQuiet76




----------



## xRoh

Super creepy!


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## xRoh

My little dude on Stick of Truth!


----------



## steviejb

These two always make me chuckle. :lol Chivalry - Medieval Warfare.


----------



## xRoh

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Still Life is one of my fav games :clap


I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Incredibly nerdy, but this was my character on Runescape, which I have since sold. I think this was around 2008, back when I was bludging. I don't think I took any pics during my time with WoW.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

I have a lot of candid screenshots of Sims doing boring every day crap:










Talking about law at the gym:










It didn't go so well:










That's it, just keep eating while there is a giant *** horse right behind you 










Shorts in the snow like badasses:










using an umbrella in a storm is a bad idea:










Her clothes got fried lmao:










It's OK though because she has this awesome moped thing:










For some reason she likes to put her hair in pig tails only when she has a bath/shower:










Now your Sims too can spend all their time using their smartphone XD:


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Sometimes Iris thinks it's a good idea to greet Aliens in her underwear:


----------



## BillDauterive

Clarity's polar bear said:


> Haha. That is amaze-balls  The design of the gunner window there reminds me of how I want to play a historically accurate WW2 game where you get to serve on a Lancaster bomber with team-mates someday.


Thanks for the compliment. :clap


----------



## idoughnutknow

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sometimes Iris thinks it's a good idea to greet Aliens in her underwear:


Is there any other way to do it?


----------



## feels

Good times. :b


----------



## Amphoteric

Ever so exciting ice fishing game, Pro Pilkki 2


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Amphoteric

Random The Sims 3 screenshots:
(as always, click the image to view it in its original size)

Previous house:



Kitchen:



Playing with the kitty:



Kitty entertaining himself:



Good ice cream:



Current house (what a view!):


----------



## bad baby

ohhhhh godddddd i have a gigantic truckload of these that i keep intending to put up on my blog but forgot/didn't find the time.

<major cuteness overload>




























</major cuteness overload>


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Raynic781

Just testing out some CC and pose mods that I downloaded for my Sims 3 game! My Sims had a pretty wild night!!!


----------



## joked35

Jamie Hyneman doesn't bust myths anymore. Jamie Hyneman doesn't **** around. :mum


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## bad baby




----------



## Persephone The Dread

Raynic781 said:


> Just testing out some CC and pose mods that I downloaded for my Sims 3 game! My Sims had a pretty wild night!!!


Did you get the wall decor from Club Crimsyn? I used to love their stuff for the Sims 2, so much cool alternative clothing and stuff. I've been trying not to have tons of CC for the Sims 3 like I did with Sims 2 (and also not have 99% gothic/punk Sims lol for variation) but their content is probably the only content I've _really _ liked for The Sims 3. Also what used to happen is I'd just end up spending more time downloading and looking at stuff than actually playing :')

One of the creators (I think Aikea Guinea) converted a bunch of meshes from Skyrim for the sims 3 a while ago too, but I don't know if she ever put them up online anywhere for download. That was pretty cool though.

I'm sorry if you have no idea what I'm talking about :um


----------



## Raynic781

Persephone The Dread said:


> Did you get the wall decor from Club Crimsyn? I used to love their stuff for the Sims 2, so much cool alternative clothing and stuff. I've been trying not to have tons of CC for the Sims 3 like I did with Sims 2 (and also not have 99% gothic/punk Sims lol for variation) but their content is probably the only content I've _really _ liked for The Sims 3. Also what used to happen is I'd just end up spending more time downloading and looking at stuff than actually playing :')
> 
> One of the creators (I think Aikea Guinea) converted a bunch of meshes from Skyrim for the sims 3 a while ago too, but I don't know if she ever put them up online anywhere for download. That was pretty cool though.
> 
> I'm sorry if you have no idea what I'm talking about :um


lol yeah, I got the wall decor from there, and I also got the wine bottles and ashtrays from there as well! I downloaded a lot of stuff from them for the Sims 2, so I figured I would do the same for the Sims 3. I only really use their stuff when I'm taking pictures of my Sims. I have Sims and CC that I use specifically for picture purposes, I don't actually have any of the stuff decorating my regular sims' houses. I haven't seen any of the Skyrim stuff, that would be awesome to have though.


----------



## Godwins




----------



## Arbre




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Eggshell said:


>


Im tempted to buy a used wii sometimes just so i can play this game. It looks amazingly fun.


----------



## Sourdog

xRoh said:


> Replaying one of my all-time favourites! I just love the dialogue in this game. So charming and witty.
> 
> I love rejecting this jerk.


YEEES, I got this game not too long ago. Really impressed with it so far, such good dialogue and interesting story.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Thedood

Revolutionary high-tech 3D graphics!


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Lonelyfalcon




----------



## SPC

a good way to defuse tensions in a game lobby is to spit random rap verses


----------



## Aribeth

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Amphoteric

Latest house:

Frontview:



Gazebo at night:



Winter + landscape view:



Backyard and a rainy night:


----------



## anomnomnom

Du du du, the horror I'm playing a female char


----------



## WhoDey85

Chillin, waiting for some horde to show up.


----------



## Raynic781

anomnomnom said:


> Du du du, the horror I'm playing a female char


Sweet, I'm gonna make a male character after my current playthrough. Your armor is nice by the way, I typically play Fashion Souls when I dress my character!


----------



## Steinerz

Pallies man.


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Raynic781

BillDauterive said:


>


Is the first picture from Sleeping Dogs?


----------



## BillDauterive

Raynic781 said:


> Is the first picture from Sleeping Dogs?


First two are from Sleeping Dogs, the third one is from Dishonored.


----------



## MrBlack




----------



## ChrisPCD

andreiuca said:


> (click to enlarge)


What game is this?


----------



## Raynic781

ChrisPCD said:


> What game is this?


It's Dark Souls 2


----------



## modus

http://steamcommunity.com/id/darkozl/screenshots/


----------



## Steinerz




----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Steinerz

Oh chat.


----------



## Steinerz

the multiboxing. l0ls


----------



## Wirt

spore is 5 bucks on steam. my first of many ungodly creations


----------



## Amphoteric

Few WoW screenshots from today:















"Cold logic deemed our world not worth saving. Cold logic, however,
does not account for the power of free will. It's up to each of us
to prove this is a world worth saving.
That our lives... our lives are worth living."
Great quest!




*******.




Wanted to capture the golden "fireworks" jumping from player to player when using Cascade.


----------



## Amphoteric

ICC25HC as a Shadow priest.. because I'm okay with being a healer in LFR but not okay with being one in old raids... :stu









Me and two other guys trioing Sunwell:


----------



## Steinerz

Fun times.


----------



## Sindelle

My Skyrim character. I love experimenting with different mods. I love dark elfs too, as you can probably tell.

Unfortunarely my save was corrupted so I have to start all over....:cry


----------



## Brandeezy

Taken with #PS4share


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Amphoteric said:


> *******.


Ugh Garrosh is such a dick.



Brandeezy said:


> Taken with #PS4share


What game is that?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Brofist, brah.


photo libre

Lets hit the gym...


hebergeur d images

Kamikaze Robots


hebergeur dimage


----------



## Amphoteric

Hyjal and Firelands











(Cameo by the ghost from Haunted Memento :lol)


----------



## A51XF

Fallout: New Vegas

Nevada Skies Weather Effects Mod.

Novac Fallout New Vegas by wimpymilkdrinker, on Flickr


----------



## mezzoforte

Dancing and fighting :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's some Call of Pripyat screenshots. This area is called Zaton. Also i added a bunch of graphic mods.


hébergeur d images gratuit


hébergeur images


hebergement image


hebergement image


des photos


----------



## T Studdly

Some gaming avatars from Saints Row 4, Skyrim and Vindictus.

Look familier?


----------



## Brandeezy

Persephone The Dread said:


> Ugh Garrosh is such a dick.
> 
> What game is that?


The 1st is Outlast and the last two is Infamous 2nd Son


----------



## Xioz

mezzoforte said:


> <snip>


Ayyy, you're back on RIFT?! o:


----------



## mezzoforte

Xioz said:


> Ayyy, you're back on RIFT?! o:


 Yeah, but not as much as before.


----------



## Steinerz

T Studdly said:


> Some gaming avatars from Saints Row 4, Skyrim and Vindictus.
> 
> Look familier?


Lookin Studdly haha


----------



## Aribeth

(click to enlarge)



Very old screenshot from Fallout 3.


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## Schmosby




----------



## MiMiK

ma pagani!









ma mclaren!


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

from NBA 2K14


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Lol Minecraft table in Octodad 2










The creeper block actually smokes when you pick it up haha










Total Biscuits XD (also Pewdiepie appears to be everywhere...)


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

Callsign said:


> Impressive player models these days


agreed, the graphics on this game is pretty much the main reason I bought it..again (I already have the 360 version) .


----------



## dead24

RoseWhiteRoseRed said:


> agreed, the graphics on this game is pretty much the main reason I bought it..again (I already have the 360 version) .


I haven't seen a ps4 game yet in person only through youtube. Is nba 2k14 jawdropping the first time you see it or just a bit of an upgrade from the current gen?


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed

dead24 said:


> I haven't seen a ps4 game yet in person only through youtube. Is nba 2k14 jawdropping the first time you see it or just a bit of an upgrade from the current gen?


in terms of graphics, yes but that's it. it's pretty much it =/. the gameplay can use some upgrading. for example, no matter how hard you can try, the cpu seems to always win in rebounding. my career also have an upgrade but including a "story" but I was disaapointed by the lack of options for creating the player.

long story short, it's just the graphics .


----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## lifeimpossible123




----------



## lifeimpossible123




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## WhoDey85

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bad baby

Eggshell said:


> [SPOILER=pics quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER]


i totally LOL'd at that


----------



## Amphoteric

Got back to Pandemic 2 after a break of a few years and finally achieved this...


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Callsign said:


> The way you play gta makes it look as fun as garrys mod :O Are the last two in gmod?


The last two are from The Stanley Parable


----------



## Wirt

boredom


----------



## Draconis

My super awesome Renegade FemShep playthrough.


----------



## Wirt

Draconis said:


> My super awesome Renegade FemShep playthrough.


Is that the PC version? Looks great compared to 360. Didn't think about them upgrading the graphics when they did the port


----------



## Draconis

VipFuj said:


> Is that the PC version? Looks great compared to 360. Didn't think about them upgrading the graphics when they did the port


It's PC , not even on the highest settings possible because I was experiencing frame drops on certain missions, and it's kinda frustrating. I usually play RPGs on PC, like a tradition. This year I'm going to get my first RPG on a console - Dragon Age: Inquisition for PS4. I'm excited.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

VipFuj said:


> Is that the PC version? Looks great compared to 360. Didn't think about them upgrading the graphics when they did the port


They didn't. But PC has much better resolution. And modders make ENBs and high res texture packs.


----------



## Wirt

Draconis said:


> It's PC , not even on the highest settings possible because I was experiencing frame drops on certain missions, and it's kinda frustrating. I usually play RPGs on PC, like a tradition. This year I'm going to get my first RPG on a console - Dragon Age: Inquisition for PS4. I'm excited.


Yea I can't wait for dragon age (ps4 too). I didn't play the first 2 since it'd be too much of an investment time-wise, but I've liked the gameplay from the newest one a lot.



Scrub-Zero said:


> They didn't. But PC has much better resolution. And modders make ENBs and high res texture packs.


Ah. I kinda want to buy it just for dem lights haha. But I got the first game like a week after it came out and from then on was locked into the 360 version since decisions transferred lol.


----------



## Draconis

VipFuj said:


> Yea I can't wait for dragon age (ps4 too). I didn't play the first 2 since it'd be too much of an investment time-wise, but I've liked the gameplay from the newest one a lot.
> 
> Ah. I kinda want to buy it just for dem lights haha. But I got the first game like a week after it came out and from then on was locked into the 360 version since decisions transferred lol.


Actually Bio decided to launch a website for DA:I called The Dragon Age Keep. It's the only way you can transfer information about the previous games. I think it's a good idea for people like me that switch from PC to PS4. I still get to choose my world state. And the plot flags from DAO to DA2 were FUBAR, so I had to use the dev console to fix them.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## P82

Took this one a while back, beautiful DayZ shot.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Kascheritt




----------



## AngelClare

VipFuj said:


>


OK, what's going on here?


----------



## Wirt

AngelClare said:


> OK, what's going on here?


haha. Madden had a mistake and listed a guy as 1'2" instead of 6'2" and there was a tiny man on the field.

Was hilarious so they made it a weekly challenge to beat a team with a tiny player


----------



## BillDauterive




----------



## AlexSky

Vita + Internet browser + Imgur = success!


----------



## Grumple

don't take screenshots often and I'm pretty sure this one was by accident, found it pretty funny though lol


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

I used to go nuts with screenshots several years ago but I don't take very many these days. Here's a random assortment of older shots I've taken.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Another batch of shots.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Callsign said:


> :shock Holy moly what game is this :nw Is it Dirt 3 ?


Yeah, that's Dirt 3.

Last four shots for now:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Another batch of shots.


Enhance lights and FX mod?


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Scrub-Zero said:


> Enhance lights and FX mod?


It has been a while since I played Skyrim, but I think I had a mod installed that added and re-positioned light sources. I couldn't be bothered with futzing around with ENB though, so nothing too fancy.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Inscrutable Banana said:


> It has been a while since I played Skyrim, but I think I had a mod installed that added and re-positioned light sources. I couldn't be bothered with futzing around with ENB though, so nothing too fancy.


Ah ok. The lighting still looks great though.

Enhance light and FX is probably one of the best light mods i found. I tried a few others, but could stand them for long. The only other decent one was from RCRN. But once i tried FX in a few dungeons and interiors i was sold completely. Gotta love it when light sources actually give lights lol.

Anyway. I like your screenshots. The Metro ones are great.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Attached are two shots my copy of Lands Of Lore: The Throne Of Chaos.

Great RPG from the now defunct developer of Eye Of The Beholder 1 and 2 (Westwood Studios). I also own those.


----------



## modus




----------



## DDZone

This when I got Jaraxxus and was so hyped lol
BTW if anyone wanna add me pm me


----------



## Brandeezy

Some Screenshots i've taken from TLOU Remastered


----------



## Amphoteric

So Patch 6.0.2 is out in WoW, and all the new character models look shockingly bad.

Can't stop laughing at this one though:


----------



## Sprocketjam




----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Tomb Raider

 

RAGE


----------



## Fruitcake

The Cat Lady


----------



## Glue




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> http://i.imgur.com/t7yVpeW.jpg


Ah, Bloodlines, you are so buggy and obviously unfinished, but I love thee nonetheless. I need to do another play through soon, it has been a while. It's weird to think the game is already 10-years old.


----------



## Aribeth

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Ah, Bloodlines, you are so buggy and obviously unfinished, but I love thee nonetheless. I need to do another play through soon, it has been a while. It's weird to think the game is already 10-years old.


Just get the latest version of the unofficial patch and it won't be buggy anymore :b


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Just a handful of old screenshots.








Aribeth said:


> Just get the latest version of the unofficial patch and it won't be buggy anymore :b


Installing the "unofficial patch" or "true patch" help _a lot_ but the game still has its fair share of quirks, aside from just having a lot of content left unfinished or cut entirely. It's a shame, but despite it flaws it's still on my list of favorites - great atmosphere, writing, and voice acting.

My last play through was as a Nosferatu and of all the classes in the game that feels the most unfinished to me because they clearly didn't have the time/budget to _really_ differentiate the gameplay from the other clans. Still, it was fun to run around as an overpowered melee-focused Nosferatu, slashing fools and having people react to my ugly mug in conversations.

Malkavian is my favorite clan to play as because I love the unique dialog they wrote for them - how can you not enjoy being able to have a conversation with a stop sign and a TV?


----------



## Aribeth

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Installing the "unofficial patch" or "true patch" help _a lot_ but the game still has its fair share of quirks, aside from just having a lot of content left unfinished or cut entirely. It's a shame, but despite it flaws it's still on my list of favorites - great atmosphere, writing, and voice acting.
> 
> My last play through was as a Nosferatu and of all the classes in the game that feels the most unfinished to me because they clearly didn't have the time/budget to _really_ differentiate the gameplay from the other clans. Still, it was fun to run around as an overpowered melee-focused Nosferatu, slashing fools and having people react to my ugly mug in conversations.
> 
> Malkavian is my favorite clan to play as because I love the unique dialog they wrote for them - how can you not enjoy being able to have a conversation with a stop sign and a TV?


My first 2-3 characters were Malkavian but my favorite clan is Tremere. The spells are really powerful and the female Tremere looked too awesome. I think I finished the game 3-4 times as a Tremere :b

And yeah, Nosferatu wasn't done too well. I was literally walking ON the streets every time. Didn't have to use the sewers at all. As long as you didn't get super close to somebody, it was just as being a regular clan! lol


----------



## Cerberus




----------



## Amphoteric

Warlords of Draenor... still running very smoothly


----------



## mike91

Amphoteric said:


> Warlords of Draenor... still running very smoothly


I'm think about giving wow a go i been a runescape fan since 2005 never played wow tho i have played guild wars 2 and i enjoyed that do they have much in common?


----------



## Amphoteric

mike91 said:


> I'm think about giving wow a go i been a runescape fan since 2005 never played wow tho i have played guild wars 2 and i enjoyed that do they have much in common?


All the biggest MMORPGs have some things in common.

But biggest difference between WoW and GW2 is that to play WoW, you need to pay a monthly subscription fee.

One of the main differences between WoW and GW2 is the questing and level scaling. As you know, in GW2 you can go quest in a lower level area and your level will be scaled down for that area so there's still a point in questing there. In WoW, the levels are solid and you don't get scaled down, so you always have to quest in level appropriate areas. There are also no similar open world group events in WoW as there are in GW2.

The auction houses are different from each other too, there is no gem system in WoW.

And in WoW, you can get both ground mounts and flying mounts, depending on your level.

Those were just a few points, but you can try and play WoW for free up till level 20 and see for yourself. More info about that here.


----------



## scooby

I've been spending a lot of time on Binding of Isaac: Rebirth.

From a recent run:


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Shadow of Memories/Destiny (PS2, PSP)










Castlevania: Symphony of the night (PSX)










Chrono Trigger (SNES)










Final Fantasy 7 Crisis Core (PSP)










Just some of the many games I played (and still play).


----------



## mezzoforte




----------



## Wirt




----------



## 58318




----------



## mezzoforte

VipFuj said:


>


Nice


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I recently got back in Eve Online...


image gratuite à télécharger










Salvaging wrecks.


hébergeur images


----------



## nooneknowsmyname

HL2:










I took this a while ago when I was getting nostalgic.


----------



## nooneknowsmyname

Aribeth said:


>


LOL

WTF Game is this???


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

nooneknowsmyname said:


> LOL
> 
> WTF Game is this???


Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


----------



## nooneknowsmyname

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines


Is it any good? It looks kinda... cheesy.

I googled it and it got good ratings, but I don't know if I believe it.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

nooneknowsmyname said:


> Is it any good? It looks kinda... cheesy.
> 
> I googled it and it got good ratings, but I don't know if I believe it.


It has its fair share of problems, but it's one of my favorite games. Whether or not you'd like it, I can't say - the only way to find out is to try it, I suppose.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

So I was playing DMC3, and this happened. Vergil, you ok?


----------



## Wirt

TheSilentGamer said:


> So I was playing DMC3, and this happened. Vergil, you ok?


hahah

he's giving you a super-pouty face


----------



## Shameful

So...this just happened....










And my prizes










And as you can see ^^^ 0 friends  lol


----------



## rainynights

mike91 said:


> I'm think about giving wow a go i been a runescape fan since 2005 never played wow tho i have played guild wars 2 and i enjoyed that do they have much in common?


You're comparing a 1960 corolla with a ferrari that just got a new paintjob and has a break problem.

Runescape and guild wars 2 are NOTHING like wow. Yeah they are both mmorpgs but that's about it.

WoW used to have a terrible reputation for ruining peoples lives because they would play for too long. There's a reason for that. The game was just TOOOOOOOO freaking good. I've played many games and nothing comes even close. The game has been in a decline for some time now but once upon a time WoW was better than life.


----------



## rainynights

I would post a Kingdom Hearts SS but I don't have the game anymore :/. That was easily the best console game i've ever played.


----------



## Amphoteric

Pepe


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## Amphoteric

:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## CWe

This game is fun (not mine)


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> Pepe


where do you get him


----------



## SupaDupaFly

TheSilentGamer said:


> So I was playing DMC3, and this happened. Vergil, you ok?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## Amphoteric

Joe said:


> where do you get him


If you have a level three garrison:



(click the image to see it bigger)

He's in the tree between your one of your large and medium sized buildings. You right click him and then he sits on top of your head for an hour and chirps


----------



## Oh Dae su

Shameful said:


> So...this just happened....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my prizes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see ^^^ 0 friends  lol


Seeing these pictures has made me want to reinstall it haha. I miss arena mode. Used to play quite a bit with a friend. Reinstalling now.


----------



## mike91

rainynights said:


> You're comparing a 1960 corolla with a ferrari that just got a new paintjob and has a break problem.
> 
> Runescape and guild wars 2 are NOTHING like wow. Yeah they are both mmorpgs but that's about it.
> 
> WoW used to have a terrible reputation for ruining peoples lives because they would play for too long. There's a reason for that. The game was just TOOOOOOOO freaking good. I've played many games and nothing comes even close. The game has been in a decline for some time now but once upon a time WoW was better than life.


I dont get that last bit has a break problem? You talking about brakes
And runescape can be addictive i played it for 24 hour i say about 50 times and was spending min of 8 hours a day at one stage but runescape is more of a skill grinding game wow makes it hard to get good items true?


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> If you have a level three garrison:
> 
> 
> 
> (click the image to see it bigger)
> 
> He's in the tree between your one of your large and medium sized buildings. You right click him and then he sits on top of your head for an hour and chirps


Thanks, I'll pick him up now  Out of curiosity are you on the Emerald Dream server? I know of a SA guild with lots of Finns.


----------



## Amphoteric

I was soloing TK for transmog items on my hunter and Ashes of Al'ar dropped again...
After 8 years of having absolutely no luck in mount drops, I get this one twice during the same week. 









-----



Joe said:


> Thanks, I'll pick him up now  Out of curiosity are you on the Emerald Dream server? I know of a SA guild with lots of Finns.


I play mainly on Argent Dawn!


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> I was soloing TK for transmog items on my hunter and Ashes of Al'ar dropped again...
> After 8 years of having absolutely no luck in mount drops, I get this one twice during the same week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> I play mainly on Argent Dawn!


Wow nice, I got Raven Lord and the 3 Seater mount from the Wintergrasp raid last week. I also have Rivendare's Deathcharger and the Stonecore mount, so I've been relatively lucky. I've been trying to get the Magisters Terrace mount daily, but no luck so far on 3 characters


----------



## Amphoteric

Joe said:


> Wow nice, I got Raven Lord and the 3 Seater mount from the Wintergrasp raid last week. I also have Rivendare's Deathcharger and the Stonecore mount, so I've been relatively lucky. *I've been trying to get the Magisters Terrace mount daily, but no luck so far on 3 characters*


That's actually the only drop mount I have besides Al'ar :lol Gave up on Raven Lord and Deathcharger ages ago.
One that I'd still love to get would be the Headless Horseman's mount, but after consecutive years of killing him, no luck yet. There's always next year


----------



## Tabris

Pripyat in Stalker: SOC a while back.
I was disappointed when reaching Pripyat in CoP ;C


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> That's actually the only drop mount I have besides Al'ar :lol Gave up on Raven Lord and Deathcharger ages ago.
> One that I'd still love to get would be the Headless Horseman's mount, but after consecutive years of killing him, no luck yet. There's always next year


Yeah that is one of my favourites, I like the Hearthsteed which is kinda similar. The two mounts I really want though are Nok Garrosh (might of spelt wrong, its the Giant Wolf) and Bloodhoof Bull (which is huge). Giant Wolf is bigger than the average mount but the Bull is about two mammoths in height.


----------



## rainynights

mike91 said:


> I dont get that last bit has a break problem? You talking about brakes
> And runescape can be addictive i played it for 24 hour i say about 50 times and was spending min of 8 hours a day at one stage but runescape is more of a skill grinding game wow makes it hard to get good items true?


Well what I mean about wow is it has a nice paintjob ( looks nicer with newer graphics, new expansion) and it has a break problem ( keeps crashing due to stupid mechanics in the game, too much CC in arenas, they killed PVE entirely). You crash when your breaks are not working.

Once upon a time WoW used to be a game about gear but getting that gear required a lot of skill. Way more then runescape. Now it is easy to get good gear and it's just a skill game.

Pve has been dried out and arenas are the only enjoyable aspect to the game. Arenas require a lot of coordination, awareness and positioning. Although the game itself wasn't about the skill and gear before. That wasn't what drew people into the game to play 24 hours a day 7 days a week. What really drove people was the community. You made a name for yourself if you were good and you were jealous of those that made a name for themselves. Add that in with a guild full of hilarious characters, intereting trolls, beautiful graphics and a crap load of stuff to do in the game including grinding, arenas, High end raids, low end raids, dungeons, leveling toons, making gold, leveling professions, world PVP, bgs, world bosses, trolling, redic baren chat ANDDD a nostalgic feeling towards the game due to previous moments where you had a BLAST and you got WOW. I have never been nostalgic towards a video game before lool.

WoW and runescape are like apples and oranges. Total opposites


----------



## Wirt

wtfuuuu


----------



## Aribeth

The Milky Way... apparently. Seems like Noveria is located in Garrus' mouth.










Shepard has a small a s s.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> http://i.imgur.com/0RuCVik.jpg
> 
> The Milky Way... apparently. Seems like Noveria is located in Garrus' mouth.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/OO6gJn9.jpg
> 
> Shepard has a small a s s.


...and James looks like he's in the process of positioning his arms to run around pretending he's an airplane (or perhaps a spaceship, in this case). ¬_¬


----------



## Kanova

I name every item of importance something else, generally involving dicks for whatever reason. Curved Erection Slicer, Infamous Penis Harvester, Exhalted Manifold Erection Maker ect ect. Though I did name the Doom sword The Double Spiked Anal Reamer, just because it has a stabbing animation so you stab them in the *** as they are fleeing.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

**** this level, man.


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Double Entendre




----------



## joked35

TheSilentGamer said:


> **** this level, man.


That's pretty much where I called it quits. I haven't played that game in like 10 years, but last I remember was this level raising my blood pressure to unacceptable levels and those stupid ****ing music note doors. This game is on my bucket list. Thanks for the nostalgia.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Slippin Jimmy




----------



## joked35




----------



## Fairykins

I agree.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

fairykins said:


> i agree.


this game omg


----------



## joked35

Fairykins said:


> I agree.


 lol did you actually buy that game?!


----------



## Fairykins

TheSilentGamer said:


> this game omg


It's pretty fun-ny 



joked35 said:


> lol did you actually buy that game?!


I think I got it before it was on steam. It's only like $10 on steam though  lol it's a pretty fun way to kill time. Who wouldn't want to date handsome pigeons?


----------



## Noto

Lucifer said:


> This is me struggling to make it through the winter
> This is me sans beard after I did something stupid and used up my only revive.
> I think it's my last day in this save I doubt I'll make it through winter alive.


It's been a while since I've played Don't Starve, but I've had my own wacky share of experiences with it.










Also, to throw in another screenshot I've been itching to share, here's a Hades I made in Saints Row 3.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

IT WORKS IN CONTEXT, I SWEAR.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

TheSilentGamer said:


> http://41.media.tumblr.com/7b8a5cfdbc159f5ff8b70bfc786a0feb/tumblr_moz2zczkL51snwk6ao1_500.png
> 
> IT WORKS IN CONTEXT, I SWEAR.


"Objection!"

"Overruled! Please, do go on..."

¬_¬


----------



## Marv1991

Aribeth said:


>


Lol. It's like Total Recall meets Slenderman. "Open your miiiiiind"

How the hell did that even happen? xD


----------



## gumball

Marv1991 said:


> Lol. It's like Total Recall meets Slenderman. "Open your miiiiiind"
> 
> How the hell did that even happen? xD


LOL too much broken costum content prolly XD


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

*Metal Gear Solid V: Ground Zeroes*


----------



## IncrediblyCreativeName

This one came out good


----------



## scooby

****ing bull****. Best time to die. 1 shot away from killing the end boss for an achievement run. Oh well, got it done today.


----------



## rdrr




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Killing people because you're an evil human being #justkristophthings


----------



## Dilweedle




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Sanctus

I got Skyrim ultimate edition for christmas, and it is a damn good game


----------



## lovableplatypus

Hahaha :b


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Charmeleon

Shadow Of Mordor on PS4, fun times


----------



## AussiePea

MiMiK said:


>


Good game, I need to get my wheel out again.


----------



## Charmeleon

Can't leave out the decapitations now can we...


----------



## UndreamingAwake

Felt like playing through the Saints Row games again, on PC this time. I love this game so much better with mods, and I already loved it to death without.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

*Silent Hill shenanigans*










The art of timing.


----------



## MiMiK

AussiePea said:


> Good game, I need to get my wheel out again.


what wheel do you have? im currently looking for a cheap one, its way too difficult with the keyboard/xbox controller


----------



## AussiePea

MiMiK said:


> what wheel do you have? im currently looking for a cheap one, its way too difficult with the keyboard/xbox controller


I use a Logitech G25 on PC, it's a great wheel for little money.


----------



## Marv1991

Social anxiety, my arse! Look at how many companions I have:


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

*Strider (2014)*


----------



## MylesB93

Just finished Infamous First Light ^.^


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## T Studdly




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Joe

Aribeth said:


>


is that baldurs gate?


----------



## AussiePea

Post the names of the games please guys.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Joe said:


> is that baldurs gate?


Indeed it is-the enhanced edition to be exact.


----------



## Estillum

My Character from Skyrim.. not sure how to make this smaller..


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

Notice anything funny? I'll give you a hint... "sam"


----------



## Tokztero

There are a lot of usernames that start with "Sam".


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

I love me some Fall of the Samurai


----------



## joked35




----------



## joked35

CatThatWalkedByHimself said:


> I love me some Fall of the Samurai


Come on, man! I know you can make a way more epic screen shot than that!


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

joked35 said:


> Come on, man! I know you can make a way more epic screen shot than that!


Haha you are right. That's the only one I have in my steam pics though. And a fresh install takes a couple hours.

OK. How is this for epic.


----------



## joked35

CatThatWalkedByHimself said:


> Haha you are right. That's the only one I have in my steam pics though. And a fresh install takes a couple hours.
> 
> OK. How is this for epic.


Not bad. 

I meant in fall of the samurai though. I almost want to open shogun and just make epic screen shots of crazy battles. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

As I said, long install lol.


----------



## joked35

Ok well I'll make them for you.


----------



## CatThatWalkedByHimself

Sounds good haha.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Playing Ace Attorney Investigations again. Loving all the references.


----------



## UndreamingAwake




----------



## joked35

Wow look at this epic battle that CatThatWalkedByHimself managed to screencap! Wow look at that fearless captain stand in front of his unit as they enter battle! Wow so epic!


----------



## T Studdly

The Skyrim Hubby and my wolf having a staring competition.










Intense, back to killing dragons.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Persephone The Dread

my screen resolution is too big for this forum, I cut these down and still large.

Before opening:










After opening:










opps Jagex.

Dragon Librarian. All the cool kids wear chef hats, you know.










Twisting nether Runespan Middle level:










Quercus is a cool dude:










I guess this guy is Runescape's sorting hat:


----------



## Aribeth

Hahahahahaha

Meet the story of Alex, the professional child murderer.

(Deus Ex: Invisible War)


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> http://i.imgur.com/XSPvQUI.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/lVgVK1g.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aiyLRUw.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/QjcbbOt.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HnWPfXX.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZwhvYUx.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Wx3wqxm.png
> 
> Hahahahahaha
> 
> Meet the story of Alex, the professional child murderer.
> 
> (Deus Ex: Invisible War)


Bloodlines, Baldur's Gate, Deus Ex (disregarding the fact that Invisible War was a disappointment)-you have great taste in games.


----------



## Aribeth

Inscrutable Banana said:


> Bloodlines, Baldur's Gate, Deus Ex (disregarding the fact that Invisible War was a disappointment)-you have great taste in games.


Thanks <3


----------



## mezzoforte

25 Kills. Not bad for my first FPS :b


----------



## Aribeth

Some more delicious child killing!


----------



## Charmeleon

Aribeth said:


> Some more delicious child killing!


You sure do love killing kids lol.


----------



## Sleeper92

aribeth said:


> some more delicious child killing!


murder murder !!!!!


----------



## Glue




----------



## Tibble

FF14









Tera


----------



## Wirt




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Does anyone play hacked games?


----------



## T Studdly

Vindictus shots I took of my main character. (I dress him up a lot)


























Lann is love, Lann is life.


----------



## BillDauterive

Epic bloom!


----------



## sliplikespace

Took this screenshot when I was trying to get into Dark Souls. Finished off the gargoyle(s) boss with just a sliver of health. This is still my most popular screenshot...









Broken Sword 3









Cook, Serve, Delicious









and my personal favorite from The Cat Lady









edit: There was also this "gem" from when I tried Pac-Man and the Ghostly Adventures.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## HarrySachz

Love me some desire demons. 










And that picture's just epic.


----------



## Wirt

i know. everyone hates madden lol










but it was a good play


----------



## Drunky

Photo I took while playing Forza Horizon 2.


----------



## reaffected

^ pretty

Dodge(gun) instead of dodge-ball:









and kitty:


----------



## Kanova

T Studdly said:


> Vindictus shots I took of my main character. (I dress him up a lot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lann is love, Lann is life.


Ah, but spear lann or sword lann?


----------



## Wirt

Got driveclub for $10. mighty perdy


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Started playing Morrowind again with MSGO

The fps is low because i maxed out everything by mistake. But it's quite performance heavy as you can see.


image a telecharger gratuitement


image gratuite à télécharger


hebergeur d images


heberger image


----------



## Estillum

Aribeth said:


> Some more delicious child killing!


 Absolutely adore the original NWN, don't remember this bit though.


----------



## Aribeth

Estillum said:


> Absolutely adore the original NWN, don't remember this bit though.


It's a user made campaign called A Dance With Rogues. You should totally check it out if you like NWN. There's lots of sex in it too!


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Wirt




----------



## Inscrutable Banana

*Thief*

This distinguished gentleman with the invisible genitalia has the unfortunate fate of having to endlessly piss into this bottomless bucket whilst staring intensely at the poster on the wall. He doesn't even flinch if you turn off the light.



*Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance*



*Sniper Elite V2*

 

*Ghostbusters: The Video Game*


----------



## Estillum

My home in Terraria


----------



## feels

Kinda digging this new gear.
**** this mission, tho.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I NEED AN ADULT.


----------



## iminnocentenough

Had to share this. I beat the gold medal by 0.01 seconds.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

TheSilentGamer said:


> http://oi60.tinypic.com/zt886x.jpg
> 
> I NEED AN ADULT.


The hell is this? :no


----------



## Wirt




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Inscrutable Banana said:


> The hell is this? :no


LSD Dream Emulator for the PS1, my friend. Look it up, if you're interested.


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

TheSilentGamer said:


> LSD Dream Emulator for the PS1, my friend. Look it up, if you're interested.


I shall investigate this oddity.


----------



## Robleye

Inscrutable Banana said:


> I shall investigate this oddity.


You might not like what you find.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few of my Skyrim Orc.

Edit: Something is wrong. Everything looks a hell of a lot better in my game than it does in these screenshots.


hebergeur image


hebergement image


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Apathie

VipFuj said:


>


What game is this?


----------



## Wirt

Apathie said:


> What game is this?


it's called Ori and the Lost Forest (think its just on xbox one and pc)

it's a metroid/castlevania type game but with more a platforming focus


----------



## Glue

just 110%ed soul hackers' compendium. 









and some more 3ds smt completed compendiums. smt4, for whatever the **** reason, doesn't have a percent, so i'll just post the most difficult demons to fuse (fiends and famed). going to do overclocked next, but that should be pretty easy, i think.


----------



## Apathie

VipFuj said:


> it's called Ori and the Lost Forest (think its just on xbox one and pc)
> 
> it's a metroid/castlevania type game but with more a platforming focus


It looks really pretty, i'm going to check it out. 
Thanks for bringing it to attention!


----------



## AT7




----------



## TheSilentGamer

OH BURN


----------



## Kanova

I got Elder Scrolls Online.










There things are group events that summon enemies, and at the end you get a chest that has decent loot.










Those meteor like things are the monsters dropping.










And M'aiq the liar makes an appearance.


----------



## reaffected




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> http://i.imgur.com/oChgCm1.png


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Setting up my stream that no one watches. I cri evry tiem.



Not technically a _game_ screenshot, but it's game related.


----------



## Amphoteric

Got Minecraft again. Been fun building this house:


----------



## Mrs Salvatore

Aribeth said:


>


O_O What is this?


----------



## Aribeth

Mrs Salvatore said:


> O_O What is this?


An 18+ module for Neverwinter Nights. I cropped the game part out of the picture since we were naked and stuff ^_^ *gulp*


----------



## Unit731

Mrs Salvatore said:


> O_O What is this?


You asked the wrong question, the right question is did she swallow the fluid .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few screens from New Vegas i liked. Stuck in a sandstorm at night.


hebergeur dimage


hébergeur d image gratuit


----------



## TheSilentGamer

I STARED INTO THE ABYSS AND IT STARED BACK AND TOLD ME TO GO **** MYSELF.


----------



## Barakiel

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here's a few screens from New Vegas i liked. Stuck in a sandstorm at night.


Beautiful, is that the BoS hideout?



TheSilentGamer said:


> I STARED INTO THE ABYSS AND IT STARED BACK AND TOLD ME TO GO **** MYSELF.


ok what is this


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Corporal Clegg said:


> ok what is this


Abenteuer Atlantis, a german DOS game. It translates to Atlantis Adventure.

(I swear, I almost always post creepy/funny screenshots in this thread)


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Corporal Clegg said:


> Beautiful, is that the BoS hideout?


I forget what it's called, but it's the area between Primm and Nipton with the ants and scorpions.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## AussiePea

Been playing Cities: Skylines.


----------



## Aribeth

Me beating some kid on the street







(Pillars of Eternity)


----------



## MiMiK




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Look who i made for my Pillars of Eternity playthrough 
He's a two handed great sword Barbarian. I chose barbarian because of the berserk thing. Made more sense than a fighter.

Just about to head into the shop to grab a great sword for him. seems like i was forced to throw my other one at some guy.

Also the shader thing is a sweetFX mod that make the game a lot prettier, which is always nice.


hebergeur gratuit


----------



## Wirt




----------



## LordSnow

Fashionborne


----------



## Oh Dae su

LordSnow said:


> Fashionborne
> --


Impeccable fashion sense



Aribeth said:


> Me beating some kid on the street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pillars of Eternity)


My favorite past time.

I was going to try this game, I mean...Now I have to.


----------



## stuckinarut

LordSnow said:


> Fashionborne


This is fabulous, move over Coco Chanel, Giorgio Armani and Calvin Klein.


----------



## Aribeth

I stole a baby to sacrifice her upon an altar


----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> I stole a baby to sacrifice her upon an altar


It's the only thing babies are good for, really. ¬_¬


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Dark nights


hebergeur gratuit

Sun is setting down.


hébergeur d image gratuit

Chilling with my pal Dogmeat


image gratuite

So what about that radiation.


hebergement image


----------



## Scrub-Zero

hebergeur d images


photo libre


des photos


image a telecharger gratuitement


----------



## Lonelyfalcon

Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
Modded with purevision


----------



## Kanova

Paris was the first to fall, not much of a surprise.









Dat ***.









Oh my God, why do you call me out, game?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few Fallout New Vegas


heberger une image


hébergement gratuit


hébergeur image gratuit


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Robleye

Gta 5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A couple more pics of New Vegas. I found this cute mercenary, mad max looking girl protecting a caravan.

The colors aren't right again with this ENB. I don't think it likes print screen.


téléchargement de photos


hébergeur d images gratuit

*A few shots in Skyrim. The lovely lady offered to play a tune and i said sure, why not?*


hébergeur images

*And here you can find some vampires chilling in their cold lair, waiting for unsuspecting treasure hunters to walk right in.*


hébergeur d image gratuit


image a telecharger gratuitement


hebergeur gratuit

*They got unlucky though, because i happen to be a vampire hunter. The lair was wiped out.*


téléchargement de photos


----------



## CleverCabbage

Elite:dangerous
More here: http://steamcommunity.com/id/CleverCabbage/screenshots/


----------



## CleverCabbage

More Elite!


----------



## EmotionlessThug

PS Vita









JRPG - Disgaea 3: Absence of Detention









Miami Hotline


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## TangoTiger

My first day playing WoW back in 2004.

http://i.imgur.com/HYOi6xI.jpg


----------



## Wirt

beautiful lighting lol (took a screenshot of a video i took)


----------



## stuckinarut

#LEVEL69HYPE

Was yesterday or whenever though, now level 70, woop!


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Inscrutable Banana

Aribeth said:


> http://i.imgur.com/SMJ6ORp.png
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/xWV2j8U.png


I need to play all the way through Arcanum one of these days. As with Troika's other games, the dialog is great.


----------



## Slothy72

Got a couple here, all on PC.


----------



## iCod

911 - First Responders. A game where you control the emergency services of a city (Fire, EMS, Police, various Tech departments, etc)


----------



## SaladDays

I loved footman frenzy back in the days


----------



## Estillum




----------



## TheSilentGamer

Apply cold water to burned area.


----------



## bad baby

sink your fangs into me oH YEA BABY~

**on a semi-related note i hate how some games are so, um, ungenerous with their CGs. like how you have to sit through 500 lines of text before you finally get a pic, and there is not even that much action happening in it. whereas other times there's some really sweet scenes like when they tell you "a billion rose petals started raining down in the hallway" or "he climbed on top of me, half-naked" (







) but there's no CG to go along with it. and you're just sitting there like, WTF is this, am i just supposed to use my imagination here? come _on_ now.

/rant over



















...this is too cute, i just had to do it. spoiler tag so nobody will hate me for making them scroll.

[SPOILER="告白する一番いい方法"]










[/SPOILER]


----------



## TheSilentGamer

The words that saved my life.


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Aribeth said:


>


Lol, low intelligence character? People rarely mention Arcanum, such a cool game. Loved the music too.


----------



## Wirt

so beauteous


----------



## Wirt

also had a funny glitchy thing happen. Laughed when geralt turned around like he was looking at him lol


----------



## MylesB93

Slaying Rancor on Kotor 1...


----------



## 3Haney

Mortal Kombat X for Android


----------



## Aribeth

I killed a cat...










...And then I killed a boy.










Then I met SHODAN for the first time.


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Perspicacious

Playstation home


----------



## 3r10n




----------



## MadeinLithuania




----------



## MiMiK

Kanova said:


> Paris was the first to fall, not much of a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat ***.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God, why do you call me out, game?


tis the new killing floor?


----------



## Kanova

MiMiK said:


> tis the new killing floor?


Tis. Polished up and good to play, just no fast updates.


----------



## MiMiK

Kanova said:


> Tis. Polished up and good to play, just no fast updates.


the graphics are beautiful


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## Amphoteric

(click to view the full size image)

Tried the free trial for Euro Truck Simulator 2 and ended up buying the full version... No regrets yet! 

My computer can't handle running it on the max graphics, but even that somewhat mushy landscape is nice.


----------



## reaffected

*Face pizza surprise :3*


----------



## Shawn81

I love Civ so much. Was just thinking of picking it up again. I wish I was better at it.


----------



## Barakiel

I had trouble getting decent screenshots of this guy because of all the trigger-happy people on the server.


----------



## starsfreak

Got a little dusty here


----------



## Sanctus




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## ZM5

Hoo, I literally have more than 4,000 screenshots on Steam gathered over the years :c and those are just the uploaded ones.

Two of the worst SR4 characters I've ever made - Shrek's inbred, otaku cousin and Full-Body-Cancer Lady.

















My latest SR4 abomination








Two MKX screencaps








lucky man...








Now neither of us will be virgins!

DR3 coop with best friend (I'm the sexy stripper cop on the back)









MK9








Remember, a smile is the best way to improve your looks 

MGR:R








Senator Armstrong is one of my favourite bosses ever. Soundtrack, moves, fight design itself, everything is just impressive to me.

Lastly, a good memory from DF


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

ZM5 said:


> Hoo, I literally have more than 4,000 screenshots on Steam gathered over the years :c and those are just the uploaded ones.


these are hilarious lol, love them :laugh:


----------



## EmotionlessThug

PS Vita - Steins Gate

As you know there's subliminal messages. NSA!! Advanced Signal Interception system!


























































Persona 4 Dancing All Night


----------



## feels




----------



## Amphoteric

Current transmog for the priest, I like it.


----------



## Jermster91

A M2 Medium Tank from _War Thunder_


----------



## moon river

From Skyrim. Draugrs scare me like hell but I'm in love with this game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My character in Dark Souls. Kind of a rogue-ish claw user.

Just chilling and praising the sun!


hébergeur images


----------



## Sprocketjam

Guild Wars 2









STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl









Cities: Skylines









Some of my shots from Steam.


----------



## Ineko

sims3, guild wars 2, and World of Warcraft


----------



## Wirt

Sprocketjam said:


> STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl


gah. thats awesome. I want to play that game for the first time again. Maybe its been long enough since i've played it that'd id get into it again, but i have a backlog of other stuff to get to

Is that with mods or something? that games kind of old but that screenshot looks great


----------



## Sprocketjam

VipFuj said:


> Is that with mods or something? that games kind of old but that screenshot looks great


It is with mods. Not sure which ones exactly, sorry.

I went back, modded it and managed to beat it for the first time ever. It's one of the best experiences I've ever had in a game. Assuming you've never finished it, you should give it another shot


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Don't you just hate it when you open up a save file and you find yourself standing on nothing?


----------



## SaladDays

WC3 pre-release SS


----------



## Haunty




----------



## Scrub-Zero

My Cleric in Dark Souls 2.


hebergeur gratuit


heberger une image


----------



## iCod

I present to you some of my Warband screenshots. Enjoy! 

*First we have quite the scenic screenshot of my buffed out high level King on his mighty horse.*









*Here we can see British Forces bravely defend their fort. The damn Prussians never learn.









The British Footguard line up and prepare a volley at the firing range:









We see the hellish reality of war as a British forward position was just hit by an artillery round, killing one of their men.









Finishing off with some FI2 because it's not Mount and Blade without some Full Invasion. 









I have around 700 screenshots for this game alone so I'll probably be uploading more of these in the future. 
*


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I found this sword today. Reminds me of Gut's Dragon slayer. My new and probably my favorite weapon for a while. The boss of that area was kind of cool too.


heberger une image


----------



## Wirt

this game looks awesome. I heard disappointing reviews but I'm enjoying the game a lot.


----------



## Qolselanu

My Warlock from WoW.


----------



## Estillum

Fallout 4


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Shawn81

I played this game just now and the extra levels didn't open up after Mom's Heart this time, and I haven't beat it enough times to guarantee it. Let's just say that even with my atrocious skill level, I would have probably just cruised with this character. I was unstoppable. Really bummed that the next level didn't open.


----------



## iCod

*Some more Warband. ^.^














































*


----------



## Shawn81

I finally got enough hearts to make it to Satan, and beat him first try. But I don't know how to get to the ??? boss.


----------



## Estillum

Fallout 1


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Paper Samurai

Got to love the realism in this game. I've only been Danish for five minutes and I already dislike the Swedes.










Hands off Skane you Ikea lovers >:-( !!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> Fallout 1


those damn normies.


----------



## persona non grata

Paper Samurai said:


> Got to love the realism in this game. I've only been Danish for five minutes and I already dislike the Swedes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands off Skane you Ikea lovers >:-( !!


Why do you dislike the Swedes? Did you pick a late start date, or did they fight you for independence?

Danish is one of my favorite starts.

Edit:
Oh ****, that's CKII not EUIV isn't it? No Kalmar Union yet then, got it. Haven't played either in a while so I mixed up the interfaces.


----------



## Paper Samurai

persona non grata said:


> Why do you dislike the Swedes? Did you pick a late start date, or did they fight you for independence?
> 
> Danish is one of my favorite starts.
> 
> Edit:
> Oh ****, that's CKII not EUIV isn't it? No Kalmar Union yet then, got it. Haven't played either in a while so I mixed up the interfaces.


Yep it's Crusader Kings 2, one of the Swedish Dukes fabricated a claim on Skane (the biggest Danish territory in modern day Sweden) - needless to say, I was not too pleased >:-(


----------



## RawrJessiRawr

*fallout gamer <3*

Im a fallout fanatic lol :grin2:here's my companion Cait in the game, shes an addict lol I like to call this rehab vault edition


----------



## Giyena

Estillum said:


> Fallout 1


I'm happy to you're giving the classics a shot. Most Bethesda fanboys dismiss them completely.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333

Estillum said:


> Fallout 1


Lol, ****ing normies.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Cashel

I didn't realize other people on this forum played CK2 and EU4...


----------



## Staticnz

Cookin' me some bandit stew in F4. Very tender.


----------



## Estillum

Dark souls 2. First time playing a cleric in any game ever.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> Dark souls 2. First time playing a cleric in any game ever.


Classic dark souls 2 or Scholar of the first sin?

I tried hard to like DS2, but it's so mediocre compared to Dark Souls. The DLC are well done though, which makes me wonder why the base game is so bland in comparison.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

PS Vita - Freedom Wars




























My sig explains it all.


----------



## Estillum

Scrub-Zero said:


> Classic dark souls 2 or Scholar of the first sin?
> 
> I tried hard to like DS2, but it's so mediocre compared to Dark Souls. The DLC are well done though, which makes me wonder why the base game is so bland in comparison.


Scholar of the first sin. I already played though vanilla dark souls 2 twice before I lost interest but I've already bled Dark souls 1 almost completely dry and this point so I'm scrounging for and souls I can get. I think Dark souls is massively superior in many aspects but I still find the second to second game play of two enjoyable enough.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Estillum said:


> Scholar of the first sin. I already played though vanilla dark souls 2 twice before I lost interest but I've already bled Dark souls 1 almost completely dry and this point so I'm scrounging for and souls I can get. I think Dark souls is massively superior in many aspects but I still find the second to second game play of two enjoyable enough.


Same here with Dark Souls 1. I'm on my last few runs.

I thought i would get into DS2, but it's wearing out on me already. Despite the name it doesn't have much soul lol. Still not a bad game when compared to other games, but as a souls game, it's not that good.

I'm trying out a dex/int build. So far, so good. Got wrecked a few times by the Pursuer and old Dragon Slayer. Just the start of many deaths no doubt.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

My Dark Souls 2 Dex/Int character. I managed to drop a black katana earlier which made me very happy. I'm alternating between it and Richard's Rapier. The R2 attack is awesome on both weapons.


hebergeur image


----------



## Amphoteric

Right so this is not from a game per se, but I got back into trying out Habbo Hotel yesterday (omg most of my characters are over 11 years old now!) and after splurging whole two euros into getting the extra customisation options, I put together some new looks:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

ILLUSORY RING OF A CONQUEROR
-in case you don't know what that means, I just beat the game without dying a single time.


----------



## uziq

My Germanic nobles on the high ground. Somewhat old picture but I'm pretty sure I won this fight.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wings of Amnesty said:


> ILLUSORY RING OF A CONQUEROR
> -in case you don't know what that means, I just beat the game without dying a single time.


Congrats. That's quite a feat, man.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Scrub-Zero said:


> Congrats. That's quite a feat, man.


Thanks, I did it on ds2, and now that's a pic from me doing it on sotfs. It's useless though, mostly a ring for pvp, but that character is overleveled like crazy in order to survive the no death run, and I did the 4xRotten because I wanted to skip iron keep.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Thanks, I did it on ds2, and now that's a pic from me doing it on sotfs. It's useless though, mostly a ring for pvp, but that character is overleveled like crazy in order to survive the no death run, and I did the 4xRotten because I wanted to skip iron keep.


Did you upload your run online? Id watch it if you have a link. I saw quite a few runs of dark souls 1&2 and i'm always impressed at how good people are and how they manage to beat bosses so easily. Some of them with low health too.

I'm pretty good at DS1. I could probably run the game with barely any deaths except the obvious trolls like Bed of Chaos and Seath(required death) but in general i kill bosses with ease now.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Scrub-Zero said:


> Did you upload your run online? Id watch it if you have a link. I saw quite a few runs of dark souls 1&2 and i'm always impressed at how good people are and how they manage to beat bosses so easily. Some of them with barely any health too.


Nah, sorry, I wish. I don't really have a way of recording my game, I play on ps4, and I know there's a built in recording but I think it's limited to 15 minutes. As you can see I didn't even take a real screenshot, just pulled out my phone to take a pic of the tv :lol I just do these runs for me, for the challenge, not to get youtube followers.

EDIT


Scrub-Zero said:


> I'm pretty good at DS1. I could probably run the game with barely any deaths except the obvious trolls like Bed of Chaos and Seath(required death) but in general i kill bosses with ease now.


Anor Londo would ruin a no death run.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Wings of Amnesty

haha i wondered about the screenshot. I was like how does he play with the screen so bright!


----------



## a degree of freedom

Some Skyrim screenshots~

A rabbit swimming upstream:









A cloudy morning:









Killing a Thalmor with Mehrunes' Razor:









Mesmerized by Miraak:









Ambush predator:









The golden gun at last!









Mother of dragons:









Pretty cave selfie:









Queen of darkness:


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> Right so this is not from a game per se, but I got back into trying out Habbo Hotel yesterday (omg most of my characters are over 11 years old now!) and after splurging whole two euros into getting the extra customisation options, I put together some new looks:


Did you ever try the habbo modelling rooms?

I last played it a little when I was 16, but usually played on/off until they removed trading for me by making credit coins cost an extra credit. My account must have been like a decade old, and the account before maybe 12 yrs. My pet croc is like 9 lol


----------



## Srylance

Heroes of might and magic 6:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/NLWJnCAi1Ec/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Amphoteric

Joe said:


> Did you ever try the habbo modelling rooms?
> 
> I last played it a little when I was 16, but usually played on/off until they removed trading for me by making credit coins cost an extra credit. My account must have been like a decade old, and the account before maybe 12 yrs. My pet croc is like 9 lol


Modelling rooms? Like the beauty pageants and **** that people used to have in their private rooms?


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> Modelling rooms? Like the beauty pageants and **** that people used to have in their private rooms?


Yeah, I was in a bunch of them since I got paid with furni and liked socialising back then, maybe obvious since I wouldn't play a game like that otherwise. I was also in a Mafia, the guy must have been rich in real life since he gifted me like 100c worth of stuff for no reason.

I was thinking about habbo before, when I was younger I felt a bit sad I'd end up not enjoying it and just grow out of it despite all the stuff I put towards Habbo. It happened a few years ago, kind of sad really  same reason I can't motivate myself as much anymore since I just feel I'll grow out of things


----------



## Joe

Wings of Amnesty said:


> ILLUSORY RING OF A CONQUEROR
> -in case you don't know what that means, I just beat the game without dying a single time.


Nice, I've not even finished DS2 but DS1 I was nearing the end of a SL1 run and got bored. I think I had 4 kings then gywn. The only 'speedrun' I've done is trying to rush to Anor Londo in an hour or two, which is more than how long it takes the complete the entire game for real speedrunners.


----------



## Joe

Scrub-Zero said:


> Classic dark souls 2 or Scholar of the first sin?
> 
> I tried hard to like DS2, but it's so mediocre compared to Dark Souls. The DLC are well done though, which makes me wonder why the base game is so bland in comparison.


I agree, I've got maybe 20 hours on DS2 but I played around 200+ earlier this year on the first game, maybe I just burned myself out though. I've not played Demons, but DS1 has by far the best bosses, combat, lore, and everything else over Bloodborne/DS2. The graphics are better as well, I hate how smooth the newer games are.

I would say Bloodborne is the hardest out of the three, I'm still stuck on the first dlc boss, being at ng+2 I barely have a chance to learn the attacks before dying, due to the pace of it. I would say Bloodborne has the worst bosses out of the three as well, it feels like they have twice the health of a normal Dark Souls boss.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Joe said:


> I agree, I've got maybe 20 hours on DS2 but I played around 200+ earlier this year on the first game, maybe I just burned myself out though. I've not played Demons, but DS1 has by far the best bosses, combat, lore, and everything else over Bloodborne/DS2. The graphics are better as well, I hate how smooth the newer games are.
> 
> I would say Bloodborne is the hardest out of the three, I'm still stuck on the first dlc boss, being at ng+2 I barely have a chance to learn the attacks before dying, due to the pace of it. I would say Bloodborne has the worst bosses out of the three as well, it feels like they have twice the health of a normal Dark Souls boss.


Yeah DS2 is just not good like DS one, Far from it. Like you said the lore/bosses and layout in DS one is amazing. Do you even remember the lore in DS2? The bosses are a bit unimaginative too. It's like they half-assed the game and said well it has Dark Souls in the title, people will buy it anyway.

In Dark Souls 2's defense, there are some great looking areas( Heide's tower of flame)definitely and the combat is okay even if the parry is a lot harder to pull off.

I haven't played Bloodborne or Demon souls yet. BB does look harder, maybe because you don't have a shield to save your butt anymore hehe. In DS with a shield, the game becomes a bit trivial and not very hard.

Dark Souls 3 looks decent(more fast paced like Bloodborne) from the gameplay i saw of it. Supposedly it's the last Dark Souls/Bloodborne game. They want to focus on a new ip, or so they said.


----------



## Amphoteric

Joe said:


> Yeah, I was in a bunch of them since I got paid with furni and liked socialising back then, maybe obvious since I wouldn't play a game like that otherwise. I was also in a Mafia, the guy must have been rich in real life since he gifted me like 100c worth of stuff for no reason.
> 
> I was thinking about habbo before, when I was younger I felt a bit sad I'd end up not enjoying it and just grow out of it despite all the stuff I put towards Habbo. It happened a few years ago, kind of sad really  same reason I can't motivate myself as much anymore since I just feel I'll grow out of things


Ah, yeah I used to visit some. Usually dressed up as crazy as possible so the chances of winning were always pretty slim :lol
They don't seem to be popular anymore, or at least not in the Finnish Habbo. Now it's all about costume contests, people get in and have to dress up according to the theme that the host decides on each round.


----------



## Joe

Amphoteric said:


> Ah, yeah I used to visit some. Usually dressed up as crazy as possible so the chances of winning were always pretty slim :lol
> They don't seem to be popular anymore, or at least not in the Finnish Habbo. Now it's all about costume contests, people get in and have to dress up according to the theme that the host decides on each round.


 I ended up not wanting to buy HC anymore (I made money in game to get it though) so I would just have styles that looked like I was in the habbo club. I dressed pretty weird though to be unique.

I think I played costume contest like twice, I used to play habbo fifa a lot too back i the day lol


----------



## Joe

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah DS2 is just not good like DS one, Far from it. Like you said the lore/bosses and layout in DS one is amazing. Do you even remember the lore in DS2? The bosses are a bit unimaginative too. It's like they half-assed the game and said well it has Dark Souls in the title, people will buy it anyway.
> 
> In Dark Souls 2's defense, there are some great looking areas( Heide's tower of flame)definitely and the combat is okay even if the parry is a lot harder to pull off.
> 
> I haven't played Bloodborne or Demon souls yet. BB does look harder, maybe because you don't have a shield to save your butt anymore hehe. In DS with a shield, the game becomes a bit trivial and not very hard.
> 
> Dark Souls 3 looks decent(more fast paced like Bloodborne) from the gameplay i saw of it. Supposedly it's the last Dark Souls/Bloodborne game. They want to focus on a new ip, or so they said.


I only remember the Emerald Herald, ladder man, girl you can dress, progressively more snooty merchant and cat. None of their lore though. I probably only played 50%~ of the NG though (including dlc which I never got to) until I got bored I guess. I beat the miniboss at some fire land the last I remember.

Dark Souls I know lore about basically every boss, maybe some exceptions on bosses like the Capra Demon or the Gaping Dragon. Bloodborne I can recall a lot of aspects too but it wasn't as engaging.

I'm glad they are focusing on a new IP though, the formula gets repetitive after so many games. I heard Demons was on par with Dark though but my ps3 is broke. There's a game called NiOh that looks interesting too, that is apparently similar to Onimusha and Souls games.

There was a different dev team on DS2 but still disappointing, the DS1 team worked on BB and DS3. I would go as far to say Dark Souls is the only game I really enjoyed in the past 3-4 years when I lost my ability to immerse myself in games. The vague way you learn Dark Souls story probably aided that, while if it told me it directly I would have never held the concentration. In fact, I barely remembered the opening until watching it after completing the game.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Joe said:


> I'm glad they are focusing on a new IP though, the formula gets repetitive after so many games. I heard Demons was on par with Dark though but my ps3 is broke. There's a game called NiOh that looks interesting too, that is apparently similar to Onimusha and Souls games.


At one point i'll definitely get a ps3 just to play Demon Souls. I've watched a playthrough from beginning to end already lol. I don't mind spoilers at all.

From software makes good games. I think it's honorable of them to realize the souls series is coming to an end. They could probably make a few more sequels and people would still play them, but instead they choose to say hey it's overdone so lets make something new.

Maybe we're in for a treat. A new King's Field, Tenchu or Armored Core game? Heck yes! but anything new from them should be interesting.

Edit: Just watched a trailer for NiOh. It looks good. It's like a mix of Tenchu, Onimusha and Dark Souls. All great games into one game, it can't be bad.


----------



## knightofdespair

Lot of good WoW ones...


----------



## knightofdespair

This one is funny because I always call my sister Marmot...


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

@Joe @Scrub-Zero I've played all the souls/borne games and IMO bloodborne was the easiest. It seems harder at first, but that's because you're trying to play it like dark souls, and because it's a new game with new mechanics that you have to learn. Once you give up that way of thinking and learn bloodborne the way you learned souls way back when you first started, it becomes much easier, and much more of a casual experience. (demon souls was the hardest, but least fun, imo)


----------



## Wirt




----------



## Qolselanu

Diablo 3. My Demon Hunter's pet army.

4 Goblins
3 Wolves
2 Ferrets
1 Bat
1 Boar
1 Raven
1 Spider


----------



## Steinerz

I did a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Qolselanu said:


> Diablo 3. My Demon Hunter's pet army.
> 
> 4 Goblins
> 3 Wolves
> 2 Ferrets
> 1 Bat
> 1 Boar
> 1 Raven
> 1 Spider


Nice pets.

I have a few chars about your level. Invite me sometimes for a game if you feel like it.

*BlizzardDied#1605*


----------



## Steinerz

Callsign said:


> .
> 
> That is a good show of patience mr hackerman, as there's no automatic snapping.


Thank you my good sir, yeah it took me an hour!



















Playing Legend of Grimrock 2


----------



## jennay92

One of my many Guild Wars 2 screenshots.


----------



## TimidDid

Hehe ;P


----------



## AddictedToTheInternet

My character looks so badass.


----------



## Denzoy

My dwarf shaman


----------



## Glue




----------



## Amphoteric

Precious little baby Mungo, lol!


----------



## Glue

Finally got my mech


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I found this nice SweetFX for Dead Space. At first i didn't noticed much of a difference, but you really do when you activate/deactivate it. It enhances the game imo. I'll definitely use it with Dead Space 2 and 3 when i play them next.

Here's a few comparison shots with brightness turned all the way down:

Vanilla...

hébergeur d images gratuit

SweetFX...

hébergement gratuit

Vanilla...

hebergeur dimage

SweetFX...

hébergeur images


----------



## Glue

Just some more xenoblade x screenshots. There's so much cool **** to explore in this game


----------



## Barakiel

*Turning over a new leaf*


----------



## Amphoteric

Just a casual impalement.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Go to the last post here: https://starmadedock.net/threads/starmade-at-its-best-moments-cinematic-images-xii.749/page-10


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


>


Phyllis & I totally understand each other.


----------



## Amphoteric

Autumny Skyrim.


----------



## Amphoteric

I seem to have gotten a very special bard. First he serenaded the mounted mudcrab and then played the flute for the food he was making.


----------



## Amphoteric

Amphoteric said:


> snip


Update on the bard antics. A quest item that I had caused me to randomly turn into a werewolf upon entering my house, so I just let myself get killed. I didn't get the screenshot quickly enough, but what you can still see in it is my bard whipping out his flute and playing a song to my dead werewolfian corpse.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

tbh i think oblivion looks better than skyrim in some ways... from a technical standpoint it's pretty dated; with odd looking trees and horrendous character models & animations; but artistically i think it holds up. hdr helps with that though. without it the game looks pretty lifeless.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

1st time posting in this section, hopefully picture is ok size...


AC:S - The crowd thought I killed the two gentleman on the floor behind me. Moi?? Noo I'm just your regular passive assassin strolling the streets of London


----------



## Qolselanu

From one of my cities in Tropico 4.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Amphoteric said:


> Precious little baby Mungo, lol!


What is this?


----------



## notjohnsmith

excuse me...but can i post a nude mod picture character from skyrim?
do i have to censored some parts or something?


----------



## notjohnsmith

meanwhile...
mighty final fight...


----------



## Nunuc

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What is this?


It's Crusader Kings II. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crusader_Kings_II

Amphoteric's character, a duke it seems, has been ****ing around and some poor countess got pregnant and gave birth to a...Mungo :lol


----------



## Amphoteric

Wings of Amnesty said:


> What is this?





Nunuc said:


> It's Crusader Kings II. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crusader_Kings_II
> 
> Amphoteric's character, a duke it seems, has been ****ing around and some poor countess got pregnant and gave birth to a...Mungo :lol


That is correct. I had made it my little sub goal to have my ruler have as many impressive lovers as possible. So a few accidents happened, but nothing else quite as impressively named as baby Mungo. That ruler is dead now though so the kings and dukes of Europe can finally trust their spouses again. For now


----------



## Kanova

notjohnsmith said:


> excuse me...but can i post a nude mod picture character from skyrim?
> do i have to censored some parts or something?


Probably have to censor it, but why not just put on clothes/armor or something? Just want to show off the nude mod? Unless of course you already have the screenshot from before. Reenact it


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Another couple from AC:S

















Nice pics from Tropico & Dead Space, I need to get back on those at some point!


----------



## notjohnsmith

Kanova said:


> Probably have to censor it, but why not just put on clothes/armor or something? Just want to show off the nude mod? Unless of course you already have the screenshot from before. Reenact it


thank you for the suggestion,but right now my graphic card is dead so i've already uninstall the game...and yes the screenshot is come before my graphic card dead...but never mind i think i'm not gonna do it...thank you once again...


----------



## Estillum

This was on my 6th roll. I think this game is broken...

Edit:The points where allotted but ****ing still


----------



## Nunuc

Swedish guardrails don't like me. 
This is the first time I have managed to do this in Euro Truck Simulator or American Truck Sim, although my combined playtime is just ~40h.
I did get stuck in a sunflower field earlier, so this isn't the first time when a tow truck was required.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

FarCry 4










AC:S A killer joke  and Photobomb


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

How do I post bigger pics? -edit- found it -Here's 1 of an attempt at Flame in the Flood. It went REALLY well....


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> Swedish guardrails don't like me.
> This is the first time I have managed to do this in Euro Truck Simulator or American Truck Sim, although my combined playtime is just ~40h.
> I did get stuck in a sunflower field earlier, so this isn't the first time when a tow truck was required.


I've had this happen to me in Sweden too on ETS2 :lol


----------



## Amphoteric

The Trump campaigners are pretty hardcore, they even reach the private WoTLK realms :lol


----------



## SplendidBob

Amphoteric said:


> Precious little baby Mungo, lol!


Oh god. Mungo .

Poor Mungo never stood a chance.


----------



## Cashel

Amphoteric said:


> Precious little baby Mungo, lol!


What happened to little Mungo?


----------



## Amphoteric

Cashel said:


> What happened to little Mungo?


I dug up his family tree, and found out that he died because of pneumonia on 8.11.1109 at the age of 17. He had managed to have a few kids though and one of them, Dolfin the Unchaste, ended up even becoming a bishop.

My current save is dated in 1.1.1310 so little Mungo has already been dead for hundreds of years


----------



## Cashel

Amphoteric said:


> I dug up his family tree, and found out that he died because of pneumonia on 8.11.1109 at the age of 17. He had managed to have a few kids though and one of them, Dolfin the Unchaste, ended up even becoming a bishop.
> 
> My current save is dated in 1.1.1310 so little Mungo has already been dead for hundreds of years


Poor baby.


----------



## Nunuc

Amphoteric said:


> I dug up his family tree, and found out that he died because of pneumonia on 8.11.1109 at the age of 17. *He had managed to have a few kids* though and one of them, Dolfin the Unchaste, ended up even becoming a bishop.


Few kids in less than two years is a respectable amount. In my own current save I had to help my chaste son. He didn't quite appreciate my helping:

(click for the full-sized image)


Son, I just wanted to have some grandchildren...>


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> Few kids in less than two years is a respectable amount. In my own current save I had to help my chaste son. He didn't quite appreciate my helping:
> 
> (click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> Son, I just wanted to have some grandchildren...>


Hmm it seems like his mom/your wife has been murdered too. Surely not by you, I should hope! :lol


----------



## Nunuc

Amphoteric said:


> Hmm it seems like his mom/your wife has been murdered too. Surely not by you, I should hope! :lol


Nah, her mother was one of my concubines, whom I later married to some bloke in Khaganate of Pecheneg, where she died in the dungeons of Khagan Kortan.


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> Nah, her mother was one of my concubines, whom I later married to some bloke in Khaganate of Pecheneg, where she died in the dungeons of Khagan Kortan.


Ah, that's alright then :lol


----------



## persona non grata

Dammit @Amphoteric


----------



## Nunuc

persona non grata said:


> Dammit @Amphoteric


----------



## Amphoteric

persona non grata said:


> Dammit @Amphoteric




Just because my current ruler might or might not have the additional title of being "the Lewd", it does not mean he's to blame for every extramarital dalliance that happens. He's no Rasputin, after all.


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> *snip*


Lol, perfect!


----------



## Barakiel

*The Adventures of Teddy*





































I also got to meet K.K. Slider too:










Isn't he dreamy?


----------



## Resergence

Heroes of the Storm

I have all the heroes


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some shots from Shadow of Chernobyl +Autumn Aurora mod and ENB.


hébergement gratuit

There's no farming in the zone:


des photos

He did not have a good time in the zone:


hebergeur gratuit

Don't drink and drive a train folks:


hébergeur images

Lets drink to him once more, he was a good stalker:


hebergement image

More useless transportation:


Hébergeur d'images


----------



## ShatteredGlass

jus' chillin' @ cloud ruler temple, doin' the boring main quest  (oblivion if you're wondering)


----------



## Barakiel

My music exhibit is going along pretty well



















It's always a pleasant surprise when a villager gives you a pipe organ in exchange for a piece of fruit. :blank


----------



## Glue

More Xenoblade. Finally got an Ares 90 and bunny outfit.




























Close-up of my character


----------



## SplendidBob

I just remembered I made this vid at Christmas (not a screenshot but nearest thread I could find). Fallout 4: How to incite the Brotherhood of Steel into a such a racially motivated fury they don't notice you killing them all.


----------



## MTCC27




----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


>


gawd teddy's testosterone levels are *out of control**!*


----------



## Jermster91

Two Tiger 1 tanks in Hiding in _War Thunder
_


----------



## Repix

A Early-Alpha screenshot of my "City Building" project.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

yeeeee boiiii


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Great, now even video games are telling me to go write my book report.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Repix said:


> A Early-Alpha screenshot of my "City Building" project.


Ooooh you're making a game? I'd be curious to know more about this 'City Building' project.


----------



## Repix

@ShatteredGlass

I'm working on it On and Off at the moment 

And here's a screenshot of another game I'm building.


----------



## Barakiel

I played on a vaporwave map in TF2 today, not very many people seemed to like it though.


----------



## Wirt

pretty game. needed something light-hearted after getting destroyed in dark souls


----------



## Resergence

I got all the collectors portraits o_o I have issues.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Barakiel said:


> I played on a vaporwave map in TF2 today, not very many people seemed to like it though.


That really looks like Bubsy 3D omfg


----------



## ShatteredGlass

TheSilentGamer said:


> That really looks like Bubsy 3D omfg


That's not, like, an insult is it? I mean, Bubsy 3D's graphics are a sight to behold. The quality takes my breath away.








If somebody asks you to define quality in general, show 'em this screenshot. (Obviously not adding a "not" to "this")


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Amphoteric

So I just opened Ragnaros, Lightlord... and I'm still not convinced it's not just an April Fool's joke card, lol.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Amphoteric said:


> So I just opened Ragnaros, Lightlord... and I'm still not convinced it's not just an April Fool's joke card, lol.


 10 packs yesterday and I didn't get a single legendary other than the c'thun they give you. My dragon/c'thun priest was kicking *** in standard though.


----------



## Repix

My latest game: *Veins of Mana*


----------



## To22

Street Fighter 5 is one of the best looking games. I am in utter awe when these characters move. I actually felt compelled to save a screenshot of a SFV video I was making, despite the shot being pretty lame. I do love that white energy coming off my Alex, though:








I clutched that fight, btw


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> My latest game: *Veins of Mana*


The first thought that came to mind was it looks like Gauntlet. That's a compliment btw 

Seems like a game i would play.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> The first thought that came to mind was it looks like Gauntlet. That's a compliment btw
> 
> Seems like a game i would play.


I played Gauntlet with a friend, not my cup of tea.
But thanks a lot! ^^

Here's some improvements!


----------



## Amphoteric

Wings of Amnesty said:


> 10 packs yesterday and I didn't get a single legendary other than the c'thun they give you. My dragon/c'thun priest was kicking *** in standard though.


I tend to have luck with getting legendaries, probably because I don't even actively play the game :lol


----------



## Wirt




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

https://starmadedock.net/threads/a-little-teaser-go-to-last-post-for-the-most-recent-update.24136/


----------



## 629753

MTCC27 said:


>


gta 5? do you play on pc?

Im playing right now


----------



## Repix

Latest screenshot from my game: Veins of Mana. (Still working on the AI, They can kill you however!)


----------



## Resergence




----------



## Charmander

Found WALL-E in Alien Isolation. Ain't got no time to be taking screenshots anywhere else in the game. :lol


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Callsign said:


> D:


Where can I find this version of cards against humanity?


----------



## Wirt

i felt theatrical


----------



## Nunuc

*First Contact*

(Click for the full-sized image)


What!? Is this part of the tutorial or are these mother****ing aliens in mother****ing vessels interrupting the tutorial?!


----------



## pocketbird

Wirt said:


>


What game is that? It looks nice


----------



## Wirt

pocketbird said:


> What game is that? It looks nice


Fallout 4 

It was a random nuclear storm thing, it doesn't always look like that. But with the storm and the sun the trees looked awesome


----------



## Nunuc

I found this system called "Sol" in Stellaris.

(Spoiler warning for those who like to discover these kind of things on their own)
[spoiler=]
(Click for the full-sized image)


:cry

As the fate of these poor, suicidal, inhabitants of Sol III was discovered in the fifth month of the year, from now on, in Nunukian empire, that month shall be dedicated to mental health awareness. 
[/spoiler]


----------



## scooby

Thought these places were pretty cool scenery in Doom:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few From Morrowind and Oblivion. I've been having a lot of fun playing them again.


image hosting over 5mb


gif upload


free image host


----------



## dragonbaby

some pretty houses I've made


----------



## Brandeezy

Arkham Knight:


----------



## Amphoteric

Øresund bridge and Lillgrund (offshore) wind farm.


----------



## Amphoteric

Schiphol airport:


----------



## SexyFairy




----------



## SexyFairy




----------



## Sprocketjam

clickable


The Witcher 3.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

dragonbaby said:


> some pretty houses I've made


nice!!! i particularly enjoy the third one. :3


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few more Oblivion Screenshots:

image hosting above 5 mb

imgurl

how to take a screenshot on a pc

imag

how to take a screenshot on a pc

upload image online


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Repix

It's not really a screenshot.. but rather a .gif of my own game which I'm very happy with!


----------



## Qolselanu

Homeworld 2 with Point Defense Systems mod, which among other things, adds MOAR guns to every ship. The result is visually spectacular.


----------



## Amphoteric

@Nunuc:


----------



## Nunuc

Amphoteric said:


> @Nunuc:


----------



## Nunuc

Amphoteric said:


> *snip*


Would like to see a pic of your Kingdom of Finland. 

I've only done the "unite Finland" thing once. Ended up forming the Kingdom of Rus before Finland because it was easier than dealing with the mighty Swedes Saxons occupying most of the Fünland.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

ShatteredGlass said:


> nice!!! i particularly enjoy the third one. :3


Sims 3, right. ? Gorgeous house.


----------



## Nunuc

lol, it's been four years since William the ******* conquered England, but Harold Godwinson still thinks he's the King.


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> Would like to see a pic of your Kingdom of Finland.












Here's how it looks at the moment. I discovered the joy of cheat codes, so this kingdom has mainly been built with frequent utilisation of the console commands.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

my tumblr followers @ me (-:


----------



## Cashel

Amphoteric said:


> Here's how it looks at the moment. I discovered the joy of cheat codes, so this kingdom has mainly been built with frequent utilisation of the console commands.


I see you're going down the historically accurate route.


----------



## Amphoteric

Cashel said:


> I see you're going down the historically accurate route.


Yeah, I've expanded the kingdom further and now it's actually an empire of Scandinavia. This is the secret history they don't teach you at school!


----------



## Nunuc

Amphoteric said:


> I discovered the joy of *cheat* codes, so this kingdom has mainly been built with frequent utilisation of the console commands.


Hey, that's how little Mungo was conceived!



Amphoteric said:


> Yeah, I've expanded the kingdom further and now it's actually an empire of Scandinavia. This is the secret history they don't teach you at school!


The history was crafted with console commands. They don't teach that at Wikipedia!


----------



## Amphoteric

Nunuc said:


> Hey, that's how little Mungo was conceived!


:lol precious baby Mungo! There are no codes for spawning a Mungo though, it was all natural.


----------



## Nunuc

(Click for the full-sized image)

"Accidentally" killed my infidel mother by charging her with a toy horse. Oops.

(Click for the full-sized image)

Of course I do.

(Click for the full-sized image)

I have no idea who this person is nor what she is doing in my court.


----------



## Nunuc

*Crusader Kings II*

So, my spymaster just came to me with this:

(Click for the full-sized image)











WTF, man? I AM THE GOD DAMN DUKE GUSTAV, I'M PROBABLY THE ONLY DUKE GUSTAV IN THE WHOLE KNOWN WORLD!!! AND I SURE AS HELL DIDN'T ASK YOU TO KILL ME, DUKE GUSTAV, YOUR LIEGE!

Jesus Christ, sometimes I feel like a herd of reindeer would do a better job than these ****ups in my Council.

edit. Also, WTF is wrong with me, as I referred to that maniac as "Co-conspirator", like I'm conspiring with him to kill...myself. Am I crazy? I don't think I'm crazy. I don't have the lunatic or depressed traits. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?


----------



## Cashel

Nunuc said:


> So, my spymaster just came to me with this:
> 
> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, man? I AM THE GOD DAMN DUKE GUSTAV, I'M PROBABLY THE ONLY DUKE GUSTAV IN THE WHOLE KNOWN WORLD!!! AND I SURE AS HELL DIDN'T ASK YOU TO KILL ME, DUKE GUSTAV, YOUR LIEGE!
> 
> Jesus Christ, sometimes I feel like a herd of reindeer would do a better job than these ****ups in my Council.


Wow, that's a bit of an awkward mistake on his part... Off with his head!


----------



## Nunuc

Well at least I got a new wife. A horny 54yo Irishwoman.
That's my fetish.

(Click for the full-sized image)


----------



## Nunuc

Cashel said:


> Wow, that's a bit of an awkward mistake on his part... Off with his head!


Nah, I didn't and about a month later he informed me that his wife was plotting to kill my dear nephew. Tried to imprison her, but she managed to flee to another court. Asked her to come back to my court, and SHE SAID "YES". OMG, this woman is at least on the same level of stupidity as her husband. So...I managed to imprison her this time, then banished her and took her moneys (all 15 of them). Her spymaster husband didn't mind at all. Pretty cool guy after all, stupid, but cool...and loyal.


----------



## Nunuc

(Click for the full-sized image)


Plot twist: he wasn't fighting *against* me, but rather *for* me, leading my men, the men who then proceeded to kill him.










Now I need to find if they're just plain stupid, like everyone else around here, or if they also have a very bad eyesight.


----------



## EmotionlessThug

My PS Vita - Screenshots - Zero Time Dilemma


----------



## EmotionlessThug




----------



## EmotionlessThug

Last one.


----------



## Aribeth

^ Oh my god, those edges are actually triggering me so hard right now. DUDE use antialiasing for christ's sake!!!!!


----------



## Qolselanu

Surely the PS Vita supports FXAA.


----------



## Qolselanu

Planetside. Back in 2003 this was the game with massive 3 way battles with up to 500 players on the same continent. Sadly I lost most of my screenshots from back then though.


----------



## jsgt

First pic is from beta testing the game with updated graphics. Out with the old and in with the new!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

Aribeth said:


> ^ Oh my god, those edges are actually triggering me so hard right now. DUDE use antialiasing for christ's sake!!!!!


He probably doesn't use antialiasing because it can control your mind .


----------



## EmotionlessThug

TheInvisibleHand said:


> He probably doesn't use antialiasing because it can control your mind .


It's uploaded straight from my PS Vita, I never wrote about controlling people's minds on my posts on this thread, but it seems you're implying your own input to make it sound like that. It seems you've believed that, and you're making that suggesting to sound believable, because you think it's true. If it wasn't true, then you would avoid making that ridiculous comment in the Geek Central section on this thread in the first place.

I've uploaded PS Vita in game screen shots before on this thread, and no one made those criticisms about the edges, but for this particular game called Zero Time Dilemma, it seems there's been an offensive line when it comes to image processing. Must be the game that contains a good reference that leads y'all here.









http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...from-games-938041/index20.html#post1080111242


----------



## Nunuc

Aribeth said:


> ^ Oh my god, those edges are actually triggering me so hard right now. DUDE use antialiasing for christ's sake!!!!!


Duuuuude, probably not that many options for anti-alising in a *PS Vita* game.


----------



## Cashel

Nunuc said:


> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> Plot twist: he wasn't fighting *against* me, but rather *for* me, leading my men, the men who then proceeded to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to find if they're just plain stupid, like everyone else around here, or if they also have a very bad eyesight.


It seems like your subjects are all just traitorous as ****. I advise a paranoid tyranny.


----------



## persona non grata

Nunuc said:


> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> Plot twist: he wasn't fighting *against* me, but rather *for* me, leading my men, the men who then proceeded to kill him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to find if they're just plain stupid, like everyone else around here, or if they also have a very bad eyesight.


Between this tragedy and your earlier assassination miscommunication, I think it's time to invite some brighter individuals to your court.

What are you ruling, by the way?


----------



## Nunuc

persona non grata said:


> What are you ruling, by the way?


Back in 1160 I was just a mere Duke of Norrland:

(Click for the full-sized image)


But, now, in 1262, I am the Lunatic-Gay-with-a-Harelip of World Sweden:

(Click for the full-sized image)


edit. Jesus, that bordergore southeast of me looks just lovely.


----------



## AussiePea

Been playing Dark Souls 3, quite challenging but rewarding.


----------



## Repix

I made this earlier for my game










And one with actual arrows being fired










And the Dragon Longbow of course.


----------



## Nunuc

(Click for the full-sized image)

^Oh sheeeee-, am sooo dead.

(Click for the full-sized image)

^Just kidding, am just fine. One of my sons (and a ****ton of other people) died though. Can't even remember his name so...whatever.

(Click for the full-sized image)

^Emperor in the North!


----------



## persona non grata

Nunuc said:


> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> ^Oh sheeeee-, am sooo dead.
> 
> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> ^Just kidding, am just fine. One of my sons (and a ****ton of other people) died though. Can't even remember his name so...whatever.
> 
> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> ^Emperor in the North!


Well done, but I certainly hope you're planning on pushing the HRE off of Denmark.


----------



## Qolselanu

Found more Planetside screenshots on old hard drives!


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

Callsign said:


> Oblivion early this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair and beard look more like this in real life now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire's bear would follow her instead of me which was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aurora mod that made Bruma a bit more like Skyrim. I mostly would start in Bruma over and over while modding, to see if everything worked, and often would add new items and whatnot to the house there in ck.


Nice. I spent like hundreds of hours modding Oblivion. Then after applying like 100+ mods I arrived at the conclusion that to support all of those I need to upgrade my graphics card too, gtx 750 just wasn't cutting it, especially with all the god's rays effects and such.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

Oh my ****ing god, I can't believe I actually did this, 9 hours 40 minutes of game time.

Mentioning @*Scrub-Zero* because he plays this and will understand how amazing what I just did is.










edit: Just saw @AussiePea is playing this too, I'm so proud that I just beat the game at Soul Level 1 (no leveling up, starter class deprived). Now I'm completely done until dlc comes out.


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## ljubo

Aribeth said:


>


what game is this?


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Oh my ****ing god, I can't believe I actually did this, 9 hours 40 minutes of game time.


You sir, have my deep respect










I'm currently trying to take down the Nameless King with little success. Any tips?

:grin2:


----------



## Aribeth

ljubo said:


> what game is this?


Desperate Housewives

Also, another pic


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Wings of Amnesty Damn, son, you are too good at this game. You didn't record this i guess? Id love to watch that. You need to record these things and show off on youtube.

Did you see the youtuber TolomeoR doing a SL1 run without dodge roll, blocking or parrying? How people can get that good at a game is beyond me.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty

obiwanpepperoni said:


> You sir, have my deep respect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently trying to take down the Nameless King with little success. Any tips?
> 
> :grin2:


Did you win yet? I hated that fight, it's tough but not the fun type of tough. The camera is so horrible in that fight I'd waste all my stamina swinging at nothing because I can't tell how far away the dragon's head is. It helps a ton if you can use a long weapon like a halberd, also you can do a critical on the dragon after enough head hits. Really just learn what he's going to do, if he goes straight up then sprint anywhere because that's fire, if he pulls his head to his left then run to the right and close because that's the sweeping fire, and when the King is attacking, roll towards and under the dragon.



Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Wings of Amnesty* Damn, son, you are too good at this game. You didn't record this i guess? Id love to watch that. You need to record these things and show off on youtube.
> 
> Did you see the youtuber TolomeoR doing a SL1 run without dodge roll, blocking or parrying? How people can get that good at a game is beyond me.


Nah I didn't record it, I never record these, it would be so difficult and embarrassing to record. I didn't count exactly, but some of the bosses were pushing 20-30 tries. Lothric for sure. The Dancer was up there. The grand archives were very hard to get through, just sprint, kick down a shortcut ladder, die, sprint to the next shortcut lever, die.

I saw someone do that, awhile ago, I guess it was him. I probably could have saved myself some time if I watched a few sl1 runs to learn the strats but really I just figured this out as I went.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Wings of Amnesty

Too bad, but still one heck of a feat. There's no way i could get that pro at the game. I just don't have the hand-eye coordination thing anymore. Too damn old 

#HardToAccept


----------



## Jermster91

Some of my Personal Favorite that I have taken.

A Rocket flying over a M48A1 Patton III









Cockpit of a F-86 F-2 Sabre









B-24 Bombers


----------



## obiwanpepperoni

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Did you win yet? I hated that fight, it's tough but not the fun type of tough. The camera is so horrible in that fight I'd waste all my stamina swinging at nothing because I can't tell how far away the dragon's head is. It helps a ton if you can use a long weapon like a halberd, also you can do a critical on the dragon after enough head hits. Really just learn what he's going to do, if he goes straight up then sprint anywhere because that's fire, if he pulls his head to his left then run to the right and close because that's the sweeping fire, and when the King is attacking, roll towards and under the dragon.


The first part isn't too bad. It's when he gets down on the ground and starts creaming me all over the arena

The only other Dark Souls boss that's *really* given me a hard time was the Fume Knight from Dark Souls 2. I did beat him though 

I've determined not to fight the Soul of Cinder until I take down the Nameless King. I can't even imagine how must harder he'll be in NG+

I'm taking a break for now to make some more progress on Bloodborne. I've been playing them simultaneously :grin2:


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## Nunuc

*Crusader Kings II*

New DLC came out today.









^ Oh well, it's probably nothing serious...









^ What?!! I'm a mother****ing RABBIT now?!
Very we...ill.

edit.










^OK, round up some peasants, Birdsnout, while I go grab me a sword.


----------



## Nunuc

*Crusader Kings II...as always.*

(Click for the full-sized image)

^So...I, King of Kent, went to war with Mercia.

(Click for the full-sized image)

^Didn't give them any mercya...won, Engurland was born.

(Click for the full-sized image)

^Hmm, interesting. Mercia had this little county called "Bedford"...

From another thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/let-s-test-the-world-knowledge-of-uk-tv-have-1855385/:



Nunuc said:


> Also why don't you have a county/place called Nossex?





Persephone The Dread said:


> The Saxons founded Wessex (no longer exists namewise,) Essex, Sussex, and Middlesex (the latter wasn't a kingdom and isn't a county anymore)
> 
> The Angles founded Northumbria, Mercia, East Anglia - the general region where a Norsex might have been.





Persephone The Dread said:


> Also Mercia's boundaries changed at different times, there are maps with it stretching much lower (sometimes over much of the Saxon kingdoms but often at least including *Bedford*shire and there's Anglecake history stuff going on around there). it could be a tight fit.


(Click for the full-sized image)

^Fixed.

(Click for the full-sized image)

^This is me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@Nunuc

Yeah Bedford is the 'capital' of Bedfordshire. It's pretty underwhelming, but then I live in a near by ****hole :lol so. Dunstable is even worse though. Because it's also (more) boring.

Northampton is more interesting only because that's where Alan Moore is from and (I recently learned) Bauhaus were formed there (the band not the German art school they're named after)... The one person I've met from there (that I remember,) was pretty odd too.


----------



## the username is taken

OSU!


----------



## Nunuc

*Crusader Kings II*

Almost forgot that I got this event earlier:

(Click for the full-sized image)


(Click for the full-sized image)


Glitterhoof dead now. In fact he only lived for 9 days after becoming my chancellor. But, yeah, it's good to be a lunatic.


----------



## AussiePea




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## persona non grata

Nunuc said:


> Almost forgot that I got this event earlier:
> 
> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> (Click for the full-sized image)
> 
> 
> Glitterhoof dead now. In fact he only lived for 9 days after becoming my chancellor. But, yeah, it's good to be a lunatic.


Wait

What do you do to get Glitterhoof?

I've gotten that event but he didn't appear.


----------



## Nunuc

persona non grata said:


> Wait
> 
> What do you do to get Glitterhoof?
> 
> I've gotten that event but he didn't appear.


I think you just gotta be a lunatic...and lucky, I guess, because that's the first and only time I've got this event.

Sounds like a bug or something if you got the event but GH didn't show up.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

I dicked around with Skyrim's post processing a bit using a mod called Imaginator. This is the result. I think it looks pretty badass.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Callsign said:


> Looks ace  I often can't go without that mod's saturation slider.


I can see why. Vanilla Skyrim looks rather washed out, so I use the immersive saturation boost mod, which literally doubles the saturation. With that mod, Skyrim's visuals go from 'meh' to '**** me degenerate this game looks nice'. It's great.


----------



## Amphoteric

Pirates' Day!


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Militantcomb988

http://screenshotscontent-t5001.xbo..._=1474650900_bd4684f5615f60f78d61c117c866c14d
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ShatteredGlass

scorching summer's day


----------



## Jermster91




----------



## Nunuc

*The Adventures of Farmer Nunuc*










Well, sir, I titrate your daughter 10 out of 10! 8)










Oh dear...


----------



## scooby

Forza Horizon 3 is so damn gorgeous. A few photos I took while driving around or racing.


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## 2Milk

Look it's an angel.


----------



## Amphoteric

Nice sunrise on a beach somewhere between Calais and Rotterdam


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## iminnocentenough

http://imgur.com/q9xM9


----------



## 629753

ShadowOne said:


> i loooove this gaaaame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its funny how vivid my memories are of herding the cows are considering how early it is in the game, how long ago i played it, and how menial the mission is


One of my favs, played it in 2010, amazing, u buying rdr2? for some reason im not excited lol


----------



## ShadowOne

impedido10 said:


> One of my favs, played it in 2010, amazing, u buying rdr2? for some reason im not excited lol


It's kind of the only game I'm excited for lol. Just wish they waited a little longer to announce it since I'll probably lose that by the time its out

Like last guardian and mass effect I should be super pumped about. But it's been so long that that's kind of gone


----------



## Dissipated

Callsign said:


> Lovely mountains in that :O


It's The witcher 3 , this game really has beautiful surroundings.


----------



## Barakiel

2016 has been rigged from the start.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few Skyrim shots. Just the base game with no ENB or Sweet FX, but a mod that darkens the nights(weather mod)

The nights look bright because i'm using the dwemer goggle mod, which comes with a night eye feature.

image upload no resize

picture share

photoupload


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> I dicked around with Skyrim's post processing a bit using a mod called Imaginator. This is the result. I think it looks pretty badass.


If you want to enhance your game a bit, try out this ENB. NO performance loss and it looks pretty awesome so far in my game. I've tried many others, which said no performance loss but Skyrim crashed anyway. Not with this one installed. The mod maker also recommend using imaginator with it.

It reminds me of the amazing Grim and Somber ENB series, without the -20 fps.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mod.../ajax/moddescription/?id=15425&preview=&pUp=1

And if you want one heck of a grass mod, check out grass on steroids. Works as advertised and looks beautiful. Just use the medium or vanilla length grass or you won't even see the monster, or bodies.

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/33582/?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> you lied to me lol
> 
> I tried the mod. Load times are about 4-5 times longer, there is this ugly film grain effect, and I can't get rid of the borders.
> 
> How do I get rid of the borders in particular? I cannot understand why this crap is the default, lmfao. Everything else looks pretty nice; it's just the grain and borders that are pissing me off.


Check the option file in the mod after you unzip it. There's two files to remove grain and borders.

And the loading time is just when you fire up the game? I didn't notice any other loading time when loading areas.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Scrub-Zero said:


> Check the option file in the mod after you unzip it. There's two files to remove grain and borders.
> 
> And the loading time is just when you fire up the game? I didn't notice any other loading time when loading areas.


For some reason, loading times were heinously long anytime they appear.

I ended up deleting the mod. Unforunately, though, I'm now left with ugly low resolution textures in among the high ones. The settings don't affect it. What's gone wrong here? I can't seem to fix it.


----------



## ShatteredGlass

Barakiel said:


> 2016 has been rigged from the start.


I bet Tucker had a vision of 2016's horrors during that blink. Horrifying stuff. x(


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShatteredGlass said:


> For some reason, loading times were heinously long anytime they appear.
> 
> I ended up deleting the mod. Unforunately, though, I'm now left with ugly low resolution textures in among the high ones. The settings don't affect it. What's gone wrong here? I can't seem to fix it.


ENBs usually don't add any textures, so it must be something else.

Sorry about the mod though. I figured it wouldn't strain your game since it doesn't lag mine, and i my computer is a toaster.

Gotta love modding though. You install one mod and it messes your whole game.
I had to reinstall Requiem a few days ago after installing something. It bloated my game down to 10 fps anywhere 
That's why i use mod Organizer now instead of NMM. Easy to remove mods that mess your game since they are separate.

---------------------------------------------------------

A few more screens:

free image hosting

jpg images

free image uploading

gif hosting

pic host

jpg images


----------



## Charmander

And this is an old screenshot but it's the only good shot I could get of my character.


----------



## Mxx1

Just playing around with face swapping on snapchat :eyes


----------



## Barakiel

Charmander said:


> And this is an old screenshot but it's the only good shot I could get of my character.


I guess that's a good way to admire beards a bit more closely huh.

:door


----------



## AussiePea

Finished Dishonored 2 which is easily my favourite single player experience of the year. Looks nice too!


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## 2Milk

My childhood relived again. 

Ghost Recon.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Aribeth

Link to the Past is my favorite Zelda game. Did you enjoy it?

----------------------------------------------

A few more Skyrim shots. One of my spider pet and my character.

free photo hosting

capture


----------



## Aribeth

Scrub-Zero said:


> @*Aribeth*
> 
> Link to the Past is my favorite Zelda game. Did you enjoy it?


Yep it was great.


----------



## BAH




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Estillum




----------



## Barakiel

I've been working on my gaming room and music exhibit lately.





































I also spent some time in the Kalos region and got my photo taken with a Lapras:


----------



## MCHB

Estillum said:


>


I played through those games a few weeks ago!

If you haven't played it yet, you should track down a copy of the old SNES game.:grin2:


----------



## Barakiel

Teddy 2: Animal Boogaloo


----------



## ljubo

not working...,,,


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Glue




----------



## Virgo

The Sims being creepy when it's not trying to be...... again and again.........










In case you don't get it, that is an older teen-aged young man inviting an elementary school boy over to "play", LOL, what? If that's not weird, then I forfeit life. Then there's something very mentally wrong with me.
@naes, our kid is being creeped on.........

Why the f do I play this stupid, stupid game? This game is so dumb. :no


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> The Sims being creepy when it's not trying to be...... again and again.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you don't get it, that is an older teen-aged young man inviting an elementary school boy over to "play", LOL, what? If that's not weird, then I forfeit life. Then there's something very mentally wrong with me.
> 
> @naes, our kid is being creeped on.........
> 
> Why the f do I play this stupid, stupid game? This game is so dumb. :no


LOL!


----------



## scooby

I still enjoy taking pictures of my Forza cars.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few screens of Call of chernobyl.

*This one is pretty eerie:*

image hosting without account

*And these little piggies went in the anomaly...*

picture host


----------



## biby

My Screenshots from Assassin's Creed


----------



## TuxedoChief

My eyes have been opened to 21:9, I can never go back.


----------



## DaveySpoop

Been playing some JRPGs on my Wii U

Xenoblade Chronicles X

















And Tokyo Mirage Sessions ♯FE. It's really weird, but it's also one of the best JRPGs i've ever played.


----------



## Amphoteric

Outfit for New Year's Eve!


----------



## feels

Atheism said:


> The Sims being creepy when it's not trying to be...... again and again.........
> 
> Why the f do I play this stupid, stupid game? This game is so dumb. :no


Gotta make a Chris Hansen Sim and nail that perp. The Sims is so ****ing good I miss playing 3. My account got like stolen or some crap so now I can't access any of the games. But yeah that reminds me of when teens would go to the prom with like their brother or dad and when it was over with it would say they were dating?? I just couldn't get into Sims 4 tho.


----------



## Revenwyn

So apparently the Grim Reaper plays video games.

Story behind this shot. I have Sims 4 City Living. Chose the apartment with the Gremlin trait. EVERYTHING broke... twice in the first week. Sim of me calls for a repairman because she can't keep up. Repair lady shows up, starts fixing something with an electrical problem, and gets shocked to death. 

Grim Reaper shows up. Sim me begs the Grim Reaper to spare the repair lady's life. He does. I tip the repair lady 100 simoleons for the inconvenience of having died on the job, she continues repairing stuff, and Grimmy here decides to sit down at the newly repaired computer and play games.


----------



## Revenwyn

Lord of the Rings Online. Helm's Deep epic battle.

Herleva, my Beorning


----------



## Virgo

feels said:


> Gotta make a Chris Hansen Sim and nail that perp. The Sims is so ****ing good I miss playing 3. My account got like stolen or some crap so now I can't access any of the games. But yeah that reminds me of when teens would go to the prom with like their brother or dad and when it was over with it would say they were dating?? I just couldn't get into Sims 4 tho.


Yeah unfortunately the Sims 4 is really bad in comparison to all the other ones and I also really enjoyed 3 and especially 2. But yeah all sorts of creepy stuff happens in these games lol! I still play Sims 4 currently even though I don't like it. It's still addicting.


----------



## Revenwyn

I prefer Sims 3 to Sims 4, but I like that in Sims 4 that I can make myself closer to how I am actually shaped, since I don't have that over exaggerated hourglass shape ladies in Sims 3 had.


----------



## Sprocketjam

Life Is Strange


----------



## Kilgore Trout




----------



## Barakiel

I'm not sure how to take in-game screenshots in Pokemon, but I just had to get a pic of my favorite new trainer:


----------



## DaveySpoop

I was playing Xenoblade Chronicles today, and Shulk became Jojo.


----------



## Neal

More Xenoblade Chronicles


----------



## Repix

I just finished my difficulty screen for my game.. I think it looks okay.


----------



## reese444

i need 2 play sum sims!


----------



## Neal

Tokyo Mirage. Its a poor man's Persona. Dont judge meh.


----------



## Repix

I reworked the character player to be an actual female.
The gif was supposed to have enemies and exploration in it too... but I guess it was too long.










Hell.. there's even room for relaxation.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was playing Stalker Misery today and took some shots here and there. This game still looks pretty nice for it's age.

upload foto

image hosting 5mb

image url

uploading pictures

photo sharing sites


----------



## Aribeth




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Dead by Daylight:

2 Claudettes on the hook :laugh: happy killer :grin2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Resident Evil 7 nodding toward Street Fighter (Capcom)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

RE7 again


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Watchdogs 2 "selfie"


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Watchdogs 2 Inside 1st hackers HQ


----------



## Paper Samurai

Repix said:


> I reworked the character player to be an actual female.
> The gif was supposed to have enemies and exploration in it too... but I guess it was too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell.. there's even room for relaxation.


 What engine are using out of curiosity?


----------



## Repix

Paper Samurai said:


> What engine are using out of curiosity?


GameMaker: Studio Master Collection

Always have


----------



## Paper Samurai

Repix said:


> GameMaker: Studio Master Collection
> 
> Always have


 Cool, I've been experimenting with GM myself recently and think it's pretty good (definitely going to be my go to for 2D stuff). Some of the more pragmatic programmer types don't like it though for what ever reason, which has made me steer clear of it up until the last few months.


----------



## Repix

Paper Samurai said:


> Cool, I've been experimenting with GM myself recently and think it's pretty good (definitely going to be my go to for 2D stuff). Some of the more pragmatic programmer types don't like it though for what ever reason, which has made me steer clear of it up until the last few months.


One major problem was the naming of their product.. GameMaker doesn't exactly sound like some proper IDE.. And that reason alone is why most people always say GML. Programmers just believes it's a simple Drag & Drop software, but it's really capable of a lot more than just that really 

But yea, I highly suggest using GM, it's really neat. (And organizing is really easy)


----------



## Glue

DaveySpoop said:


> I was playing Xenoblade Chronicles today, and Shulk became Jojo.


Lol


----------



## Qolselanu

Aribeth said:


>


Nice. As a little kid that level used to scare me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here again with more Call of Misery Screenshots, for those who care.

Nice sunset at the farm.

screen shot windows 7

Night vision Helmet:

adult image sharing

No title, just looks nice.

screenshot software


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here again with more Call of Misery Screenshots, for those who care.
> 
> Nice sunset at the farm.
> 
> screen shot windows 7
> 
> Night vision Helmet:
> 
> adult image sharing
> 
> No title, just looks nice.
> 
> screenshot software


Man.. I love S.T.A.L.K.E.R!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Man.. I love S.T.A.L.K.E.R!


So do I 

You'd make a pretty good stalker, according to your avatar 

I can almost tell which gun it is, but not quite.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> So do it
> 
> You'd make a pretty good stalker, according to your avatar
> 
> I can almost tell which gun it is, but not quite.


Oh I would.. I'm a real "loot-wh*re" IRL 

You probably guessed M4A1 ^-^


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Oh I would.. I'm a real "loot-wh*re" IRL
> 
> You probably guessed M4A1 ^-^


I didn't guess right. I don't know guns that well. Not as much as i know games 

Cool gun anyway. You can use one in Stalker Misery(and i assume CoM) but i haven't seen one yet.

Must be cool to shoot that in real life. All i've ever shot were shotguns, a 30.06 with a scope(which was amazing), and 70 pound test bow that i used to own.


----------



## Repix

Scrub-Zero said:


> I didn't guess right. I don't know guns that well. Not as much as i know games
> 
> Cool gun anyway. You can use one in Stalker Misery(and i assume CoM) but i haven't seen one yet.
> 
> Must be cool to shoot that in real life. All i've ever shot were shotguns, a 30.06 with a scope(which was amazing), and 70 pound test bow that i used to own.


The M4A1 is never forgotten when someone makes a mod for a shooter  It's almost required.

I'd love to shoot a real gun.. the closest I've been to a real one is my "Realistic" Airsoft rifles. 

Now.. Bows on the other hand are always fun ^_^


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Repix said:


> Now.. Bows on the other hand are always fun ^_^


Definitely a lot of fun. And easy to make too if you're on a budget. I used to watch youtubers who did homemade PVC pipe bows with almost 50 pound test.

I might get into archery again if I had the space to shoot them. It's a nice relaxing sport.


----------



## feels

traveling through wormholes, living the dream


----------



## pinkrose19

Extremely Amazing!


----------



## Lemmy4ever

Here are some random shots from games I've been playing lately. I'll try and explain them but I'm not sure how the images will show up when I post, so I will explain them in the order I add them.

The first one is just a shot I did of my online character and one of my cars in GTA 5. The second one is the sunken ufo out in the middle of the ocean, also GTA 5. The next one is the ghost on Mount Gordo in GTA 5. Then I have two from the game Sleeping Dogs, the first one I just slammed some guy's head into a speaker and in the second one I just killed some guy with a fish.


----------



## Virgo

I've been so thrilled with the Sims 4 toddlers new release I wanted to post mine!

I take A LOT of sims screenshots and I put borders on most of them 



















Sorry I'm too casual for this sh*t I know I don't belong here LOL!

Sighh this game makes me almost want a family NOT :mushy

I was really pissed off though because my second baby, before he could even become a toddler, got taken away by social services. Wtf? He didn't cry or ANYTHING. How was I supposed to know he was hungry? I was really annoyed at that. Maybe it's a new glitch idk.

Welp Sims fans on SAS, if I get back into writing legacies again, you'll see me on the Sims forum! xD Ahaha, haha, haha, my life sucks


----------



## Lemmy4ever

@Atheism

I've been trying to play Sims 4 lately too. I quit playing for a while because I started to find it depressing (it's a long story) but I've tried playing more lately. You don't use the site Mod The Sims do you? I used to go there all the time. Here are a couple of screenshots of the toddler I have. For some reason the game gave him glasses for his sleep wear, but he looks kind of cool with them though so I left them on. I threw in a pic of my current character too just because I really like the way she looks.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Atheism - Your Sim mum is hot. Is she single? lol. Damn, I'm finding Sim mums attractive, my life REALLY sucks.


----------



## Virgo

@Lemmy4ever Cute!! Yes I do use modthesims, I used to a LOT but nowadays I'm far more laid back. I know I have a few mods in that folder, but the only one I consciously use is the height slider mod. I only use it when I have two kids so there's a distinguishable older and younger child. I also use them on all teens because it's really annoying that they're the same height as adults. The teens literally look like adults. So I always make them shorter.

Your toddler boy is so cute  I have a toddler boy now too and he kinda looks like that. What's his name? ^~^ My girl is Annabelle (Anna) and the boy is Keegan.
@whereistheoffswitch Thank you! It's me lollll  It's not saying much. The sims always look better than the actual people from life. XD Except for my sim boyfriend. He looks damn good in person. :mushy

For the release of toddlers, I recreated my "Simself" family. So no she's not single hehehe that guy in the first screenshot with the green eye is my boyfriend. And yes he's aware that I do this so it's not creepy. He picked the names with me. Keegan is his favorite boy name, so the boy was easy. But we just could NOT find a common ground for the girl's name. Our tastes for female names are so different. We settled on Annabelle eventually.

Lemmy's female character is way hotter than my simself though I gotta say

It's okay. It's like finding video game characters attractive which pretty much everyone experiences. When you start to like, write fanfics on the Sims forums like me LOL that's when it gets sad.

To be fair it's a lot of fun though. You just write a story based on your character's traits and personality. I roll the dice and randomize everything so I never know what the story is going to be. You use screenshots from the game to visually show readers what's going on. It's just a picture book of your sim's lives.


----------



## naes

Atheism said:


> @Lemmy4ever Cute!! Yes I do use modthesims, I used to a LOT but nowadays I'm far more laid back. I know I have a few mods in that folder, but the only one I consciously use is the height slider mod. I only use it when I have two kids so there's a distinguishable older and younger child. I also use them on all teens because it's really annoying that they're the same height as adults. The teens literally look like adults. So I always make them shorter.
> 
> Your toddler boy is so cute  I have a toddler boy now too and he kinda looks like that. What's his name? ^~^ My girl is Annabelle (Anna) and the boy is Keegan.
> 
> @whereistheoffswitch Thank you! It's me lollll  It's not saying much. The sims always look better than the actual people from life. XD Except for my sim boyfriend. He looks damn good in person. :mushy
> 
> For the release of toddlers, I recreated my "Simself" family. So no she's not single hehehe that guy in the first screenshot with the green eye is my boyfriend. *And yes he's aware that I do this so it's not creepy*. He picked the names with me. Keegan is his favorite boy name, so the boy was easy. But we just could NOT find a common ground for the girl's name. Our tastes for female names are so different. We settled on Annabelle eventually.
> 
> Lemmy's female character is way hotter than my simself though I gotta say
> 
> It's okay. It's like finding video game characters attractive which pretty much everyone experiences. When you start to like, write fanfics on the Sims forums like me LOL that's when it gets sad.
> 
> To be fair it's a lot of fun though. You just write a story based on your character's traits and personality. I roll the dice and randomize everything so I never know what the story is going to be. You use screenshots from the game to visually show readers what's going on. It's just a picture book of your sim's lives.


She's lying, this is the first I have ever heard of this creepy obsession. I think I need to dump her now before she tries to trick me into getting her preggo.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*Atheism* - Well one of the first crushes (video game character) would be Cammie/Cammy from Street Fighter. My friends and I used to draw her with just underwear on  (god bless those innocent days!) but then I suppose they are made to be as attractive as can be anyways!

My ex-girlfriend used to do the same, she used to try to make picture books from screenshots of The Sims (this is like from the frist game) and then edit them in photoshop or whatever one it was and make collages/comic books with captions etc. They were pretty cool.

@*naes* - Too late it sounds like she's already trapped ya!! Mwwwahahahahaa!! 

Note - I used to like doing the cash cheat in The Sims and then building a maaaasive mansion/dream house. Rosebud is the latest one isn't it? Can't remember. It mightve even been the same in the first one but now I think abvout it maybe it was different.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Here's a few from FarCry Primal.


----------



## Lemmy4ever

@Atheism

I've been on MTS since 2010. I originally only registered for the mods (of course you don't need to do that anymore) but then I eventually started posting. I made a couple of friends there too so that's pretty cool. I rarely go there anymore, even when I do go there I just download things without ever signing in. I probably have all the mods I would ever want for the older Sims games, though I will probably get more for 4 eventually.

My toddler's name is Kurt. It was just a random name that I really liked so I went with it. The girl is his older sister named Winter. I named her because of her mother, which is Summer Holiday from Willow Creek (who I had marry my Sim that I created).


----------



## Aribeth

What does this rock look like to you guys? :lol


----------



## Unknown Trooper

Aribeth said:


> What does this rock look like to you guys? :lol


10 bucks that's around Un'Goro crater! Anyway, Blizzard has a very weird passion for phallic rocks because there's a lot of them, especially around Un'Goro.


----------



## Qolselanu

Defeating the Lich King in World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King.



Two screenshots from World of Tanks Beta:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Watchdog 2 - Having a dance with Crabman... like ya do!:nerd:








Love the random things people do when taking their picture in this game, "check my ***!"








Random wall art









The guy who's on "all fours" but the wrong way up (to the left of the ambulance) got ran over but then stayed in that exact position, which was nice








I thought I would help out by, you know, taking a selfie 








Final two, a picture of me controlling the thing that is taking a picture of me. INCEPTION!!!!!









And by the beach with the San Fran fog/mist breezing by


----------



## jengem

Summoners War


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Even More Call of Misery shots...

*These ones give a very Silent Hill vibe. I was kind of creeped out and nervous going through this town.*

image sharing

image hosting free

*Nice Sunset/Sunrise*

upload pic

image ru

screen shot windows 7

*This is the truck cemetery. Loads of trucks, tanks and choppers and all sorts of weird vehicles. Kind of a cool level to go through.*

uploading pictures


And these shots are from Call of Chernobyl. The same mod without the misery version.

*A Chimera came out of nowhere but thanks to a few stalkers nearby the fight was easy.*

picture host

Nice sunny days in the zone:

upload images free

forum image hosting


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Scrub-Zero - Nice eerie shots, what a difference that mod makes (total overhaul is it?). That's actually gotta be one of the most under-sold things about our blessed PC race is the modding community. Company of Heroes was my last modded-played games (besides City Skylines), it was the Blitzkrieg mod and that opens the game up so much more than vanilla.

A few more from WD2 - 
Will you give me a parking ticket if I leave it here... ?








Fashion victim, but I don't care!!









The final Tagging Mission (possible spolier?, only a side mission)








My dream headphones 


















Finally...


----------



## bbrownleather




----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Scrub-Zero - Nice eerie shots, what a difference that mod makes (total overhaul is it?). That's actually gotta be one of the most under-sold things about our blessed PC race is the modding community. Company of Heroes was my last modded-played games (besides City Skylines), it was the Blitzkrieg mod and that opens the game up so much more than vanilla.


The mod is Call of Chernobyl. It's a sandbox mod with all three stalker games merged into one big game. You have a basic story mode, but all classic quests are removed. You select a faction to play as and roam wherever you want and do what you want, maybe even do the occasional quests for random Stalkers.

You can even play as a bandit or monolith, which is awesome because everyone is hostile and shoots at you basically on the spot.

All you need to run the mod it is Call of Pripyat.

I play the Call of Misery version, which adds all the element of the Misery mod into it(very unforgiving difficulty and economy). It's my favorite mod ever right now.

And that thick fog is from Atmosfear, a weather overhaul that most mods use now.

The Hud is from Misery. It adds a breathing sound and mask overlay which is pretty cool. It brings your character to life and it cracks as the helmet take more damage, making it harder to see.

The textures are from Misery but i took the eye candy stuff(amazing looking structures) out due frame rates taking a dive in some areas. I kept the trees and cool grass and a few other things.

And yeah, mods are amazing. There are many games i wouldn't touch at all if they had no mod support. It gives games like classic Doom a very long cycle of life(mods are still being made today and the community is very alive)

That was probably tmi, but whatever.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> The mod is Call of Chernobyl. It's a sandbox mod with all three stalker games merged into one big game. You have a basic story mode, but all classic quests are removed. You select a faction to play as and roam wherever you want and do what you want, maybe even do the occasional quests for random Stalkers.
> 
> You can even play as a bandit or monolith, which is awesome because everyone is hostile and shoots at you basically on the spot.
> 
> All you need to run the mod it is Call of Pripyat.
> 
> I play the Call of Misery version, which adds all the element of the Misery mod into it(very unforgiving difficulty and economy). It's my favorite mod ever right now.
> 
> And that thick fog is from Atmosfear, a weather overhaul that most mods use now.
> 
> The Hud is from Misery. It adds a breathing sound and mask overlay which is pretty cool. It brings your character to life and it cracks as the helmet take more damage, making it harder to see.
> 
> The textures are from Misery but i took the eye candy stuff(amazing looking structures) out due frame rates taking a dive in some areas. I kept the trees and cool grass and a few other things.
> 
> And yeah, mods are amazing. There are many games i wouldn't touch at all if they had no mod support. It gives games like classic Doom a very long cycle of life(mods are still being made today and the community is very alive)
> 
> That was probably tmi, but whatever.


Sounds like a good mod man I might have to give it a go. I think the last games I modded were Fallout 4, CoH, The Witcher 3 and a space game that the name has just left my head (ffs) but most of them were modded through Nexus or from that mod database website.

It's amazing how much atmosphere the weather mods give to games like Fallout 4, Witcher, Stalker etc (I know it sounds sad but I miss the rain and fog etc from Wow, it feels empty) but anyway it's simple things like that that really can make a game better. Like you said in some of your shots, that Call of Misery could easily be a awesome baseline for a Silent Hill type game, it's perfectly suited for it. Or if done right, take Day-Z from Arma (IF DONE RIGHT!!!!).

I think for Witcher I've got a cutscene lighting mod (instead of lighting up the characters, say they're in a dark room, the amount of light stays the same which keeps the flow of the game intact)
A Volumetric Cloud mod (sort of weather)
Wealthy Vendors was good as it means you can actually sell your stuff with ease and a couple of other handy mods that make the base game not easier, but more player friendly if that makes sense. It's annoying though as some of the other mods I were interested in either I can't get to work or they have stopped working on them and 1 of them was a weather overhaul mod (typical).

But yea anyway I'll have a look for that as I've not played Stalker. Looks like it's Metro meets a Fallout/open world game, sweeet!! :nerd:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

whereistheoffswitch said:


> But yea anyway I'll have a look for that as I've not played Stalker. Looks like it's Metro meets a Fallout/open world game, sweeet!! :nerd:


If you want a feel for what Stalker is without spending money, check out Stalker: Lost Alpha on ModDB. It's a free stand alone full game where modders attempted to recreate the original Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl before things were cut out of the final release.

It's a darn good stalker game too, on it's own(a huge world too). Just don't forget the patches for stability.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Scrub-Zero said:


> If you want a feel for what Stalker is without spending money, check out Stalker: Lost Alpha on ModDB. It's a free stand alone full game where modders attempted to recreate the original Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl before things were cut out of the final release.
> 
> It's a darn good stalker game too, on it's own(a huge world too). Just don't forget the patches for stability.


Thanks for the info, I'll grab it (and needed patches) and hopefully will get around to playing it at some point (backlog of games etc, 1st world troubles n all that jazz). Does look cool.


----------



## Repix

Replayed MoH:AA a second time this week.


----------



## Aribeth

bbrownleather said:


>


Good boy 

@Repix Loved that game as a kid


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

@Repix @Aribeth 
Last good Medal of Honor game lol


----------



## Repix

TheInvisibleHand said:


> @Repix @Aribeth
> Last good Medal of Honor game lol


Oh yes! Though I do love Medal of Honor: Airborne.

Extremely large variety of guns. Best ambience, sound (especially on the Stg.44), graphics (they simply look fantastic for some reason). Also the mission/setting variety.

I think I've already replayed it like 12 times just in 2017.. It's like an awful addiction I've had the last 12 years. :s


----------



## bbrownleather

@Aribeth:
damn that pig +_+


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A few from Shadow of Modor which I never got around to finishing (and then lost my save game :frown2

First couple is the fix for the FoV (which makes the game so much nicer imo)


















Random Shadow of Modor pics followed by WatchDogs 2 because, you know, the way these games total follow one another ! errr





































Watchdogs 2


















:nerd:


----------



## Repix

Oh look.. my team!










Oh they all died..










Revenge!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Such is life in the Zone:

upload images

imag

image post

upload imagem


----------



## Barakiel

I can't believe Lillie kinkshamed Professor Kukui


----------



## Repix

Die Waffen legt an!



















I tried making something that looked neat.. too many darn pixels.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Repix "Die Waffen legt an!" Is that game like a Cannon-Fodder or C&C or something? Love the two guys that are down (dead), 1 looks like it was caused by bullets/ran over and the other from explosion. Are they from two different casues or have you programmed a "many types of death looks per death"?? If that makes sense.

I never did get on with programming, I didn't have the brain power for it or at least not with the restrictions of time that I had to deliver it in.


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Repix "Die Waffen legt an!" Is that game like a Cannon-Fodder or C&C or something? Love the two guys that are down (dead), 1 looks like it was caused by bullets/ran over and the other from explosion. Are they from two different casues or have you programmed a "many types of death looks per death"?? If that makes sense.
> 
> I never did get on with programming, I didn't have the brain power for it or at least not with the restrictions of time that I had to deliver it in.


"Die Waffen legt an" was from a marching video many many years old that Frank Klepacki used in "Hell March" for C&C: Red Alert 

Every kind of death have their unique textures. Around 3-4 sprites per "death-type"


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Repix said:


> "Die Waffen legt an" was from a marching video many many years old that Frank Klepacki used in "Hell March" for C&C: Red Alert
> 
> Every kind of death have their unique textures. Around 3-4 sprites per "death-type"


Oh cool and you couldn't have selected a more perfect fitting soundtrack then!!  



 Wow it takes me back!!! I'm like 11 or so all over again!! 486 dx2 66mhz and I remember my mate had a 75mhz computer and he could have his resolution up a couple of notches (the git!) which when playing C&C it made a difference between seeing your whole base and not (and selecting the HORDE of Orcas to destroy the opponent with!!) lol. Rules.ini was fun too


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Oh cool and you couldn't have selected a more perfect fitting soundtrack then!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it takes me back!!! I'm like 11 or so all over again!! 486 dx2 66mhz and I remember my mate had a 75mhz computer and he could have his resolution up a couple of notches (the git!) which when playing C&C it made a difference between seeing your whole base and not (and selecting the HORDE of Orcas to destroy the opponent with!!) lol. Rules.ini was fun too


It was definitely a great game! Sadly my PC back then couldn't handle it 
Had to play more Zeliard (No complaints)

There was a lot of discussion with what the man actually yells in the song.. but I'm not sure why since it is very clearly "Die Waffen legt an"


----------



## Virgo

cut da trees


----------



## Repix

Atheism said:


> cut da trees


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Repix said:


> It was definitely a great game! Sadly my PC back then couldn't handle it
> Had to play more Zeliard (No complaints)
> 
> There was a lot of discussion with what the man actually yells in the song.. but I'm not sure why since it is very clearly "Die Waffen legt an"


Sorry @*Repix* I didn't see this reply?? I didn't get a notification for it?? Odd.

What is Zeliard.... Is it a C&C clone or a different type of game?

Yea it's crazy to think of the small amount of different speed/tech where one thing would work and on another computer it wouldn't. I remember he was able to get the 3dfx Voodoo 1 too. Ooh man, just spinning the sample dinosaur around was mesmorising!!! I mean polygon count it was probably no more than 60 pieces lol!!!!!! but back then it was like "WOW, this is next gen stuff!!!!". 
I think Lara Croft soon made an appearance too. That was another game he could run yet I couldn't, and he had a dual CD player too haha but it was all good. 
That was another thing I remember back when the old CD drives were of more use. If you installed a game thoroughly onto your system and then put a music CD into the drive, it would play whatever track it was supposed to play that corresponded with that level. I think I can remember playing Quake but I had GnR Use your Illusions Disc 1 in the tray and Track 16 used to come on when on the first Level was playing. It made the experience even more personal. 
Yes I'm sad like that but I was 11/12 ish!! I also remember one of the 1st Quake mods which was a BOT mod. That was flippin like revolutionary man.

Anyways! :grin2:


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Sorry @*Repix* I didn't see this reply?? I didn't get a notification for it?? Odd.
> 
> What is Zeliard.... Is it a C&C clone or a different type of game?
> 
> Yea it's crazy to think of the small amount of different speed/tech where one thing would work and on another computer it wouldn't. I remember he was able to get the 3dfx Voodoo 1 too. Ooh man, just spinning the sample dinosaur around was mesmorising!!! I mean polygon count it was probably no more than 60 pieces lol!!!!!! but back then it was like "WOW, this is next gen stuff!!!!".
> I think Lara Croft soon made an appearance too. That was another game he could run yet I couldn't, and he had a dual CD player too haha but it was all good.
> That was another thing I remember back when the old CD drives were of more use. If you installed a game thoroughly onto your system and then put a music CD into the drive, it would play whatever track it was supposed to play that corresponded with that level. I think I can remember playing Quake but I had GnR Use your Illusions Disc 1 in the tray and Track 16 used to come on when on the first Level was playing. It made the experience even more personal.
> Yes I'm sad like that but I was 11/12 ish!! I also remember one of the 1st Quake mods which was a BOT mod. That was flippin like revolutionary man.
> 
> Anyways! :grin2:


When people say Mario.. I say Zeliard 










And yea I was super happy when I got my 3dfx Voodoo3 ^^ Especially for a game like Quake where it's absolutely needed!


----------



## Repix

Made some nice progress with my own game.. I personally like the HP Bar.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*Repix* lol

"Mariooo" -------------- "Zeliard!"
"Mariooo" -------------- "Zeliard!"

Love the bullet cases droppin on the floor, nice touch


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*Repix* lol
> 
> "Mariooo" -------------- "Zeliard!"
> "Mariooo" -------------- "Zeliard!"
> 
> Love the bullet cases droppin on the floor, nice touch


Yiea boii! Just gotta make them a bit smaller


----------



## feels

this ***** givin' me the stink eye while furry laughs at us


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Repix said:


> Yiea boii! Just gotta make them a bit smaller


Lol those were the days!

Yea man, it's those little touches that make games better. Do they dissappear after a certain count/number? Did I also notice slight physics of them falling? Or am I imagining that?


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Lol those were the days!
> 
> Yea man, it's those little touches that make games better. Do they dissappear after a certain count/number? Did I also notice slight physics of them falling? Or am I imagining that?


I've just put in blood and gore too. And yes they have some slight friction once ejected, I've now also put in magazines that are thrown to the ground when reloading.

I like details in my games ^_^ (And no they don't go away, I want the game to become a massive room of blood and bullet casings)


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Lol those were the days!
> 
> Yea man, it's those little touches that make games better. Do they dissappear after a certain count/number? Did I also notice slight physics of them falling? Or am I imagining that?


Here's a good example


----------



## AussiePea

Got the latest hunting game, gorgeous scenery.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@AussiePea

theHunter: Call of the Wild?

It looks really pretty.


----------



## AussiePea

Scrub-Zero said:


> @AussiePea
> 
> theHunter: Call of the Wild?
> 
> It looks really pretty.


Yep. Gameplay needs work though, but still a great game to unwind with.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@AussiePea

I have Cabela's big game hunter pro hunts that i still play once in a while. Looks decent too for it's time. It's fun to stroll in nature and track down animals for trophies and buy better gear.

It's relaxing like you said, and no animals were harmed during the hunt. No real ones anyway lol.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Repix said:


> Here's a good example


Nice!! Blood and gore are always welcome in games! 
So can you muck around with the physics then? and also different heights?


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Nice!! Blood and gore are always welcome in games!
> So can you muck around with the physics then? and also different heights?


Sure can!

Also.. An entirely new HUD and a "Dual Pistol" upgrade!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Repix - Nice, also the text box with the selected "pistol/weapon" inside of it looks much better imo. Looks more professional and finished. It looks cool too, a touch darker grey than the health bar is, yea, nice.

Can you add like a "text sheen" to the text box? That could look cool, so you pick up a machine gun and it does that text sheen like graphic/animation in the text box lol like https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sQ2j-KSTh7s/maxresdefault.jpg

The reason I asked about different heights etc was I wondered if you can make levels with a high point etc. Walking up the hill would slow down whatever is going up it and the same for going down (but things would speed up). There could be a speed boost at the bottom of it so you grab that. sprint to the top and start gunning the sh*t out of everything cos they're slowed down due to coming up the hill or whatever (well that's how I'd use a speed boost etc). But yea, the HUD is lookin cool dude  Simple but crisp the size ratio compared to the screen also seems right.


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @Repix - Nice, also the text box with the selected "pistol/weapon" inside of it looks much better imo. Looks more professional and finished. It looks cool too, a touch darker grey than the health bar is, yea, nice.
> 
> Can you add like a "text sheen" to the text box? That could look cool, so you pick up a machine gun and it does that text sheen like graphic/animation in the text box lol like https://i.ytimg.com/vi/sQ2j-KSTh7s/maxresdefault.jpg
> 
> The reason I asked about different heights etc was I wondered if you can make levels with a high point etc. Walking up the hill would slow down whatever is going up it and the same for going down (but things would speed up). There could be a speed boost at the bottom of it so you grab that. sprint to the top and start gunning the sh*t out of everything cos they're slowed down due to coming up the hill or whatever (well that's how I'd use a speed boost etc). But yea, the HUD is lookin cool dude  Simple but crisp the size ratio compared to the screen also seems right.


Oh yea text glimmer would probably not work with the current text system I'm using, and I'm not entirely sure it would work with the pixelated font.

Varying 2D heights is definitely something that could be added, but for this game.. well, it would probably become OP very quickly ^_^

The HUD draws a lot of inspiration from Alien: Isolation, so if you've played that game, maybe you've had some deja-vu


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Repix said:


> Oh yea text glimmer would probably not work with the current text system I'm using, and I'm not entirely sure it would work with the pixelated font.
> 
> Varying 2D heights is definitely something that could be added, but for this game.. well, it would probably become OP very quickly ^_^
> 
> The HUD draws a lot of inspiration from Alien: Isolation, so if you've played that game, maybe you've had some deja-vu


Ahh maybe that is where I've seen it from. Cracking game too that Alien Isolation, I should try and get the DLC completed really but the back log of games is a full time job as it is:grin2:


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## reese444

Dissipated said:


>


wut game is that? it look cool


----------



## Dissipated

reese444 said:


> wut game is that? it look cool


Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty ,it's a remake of the old Ps1 game Oddworld abe's oddysee.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Dissipated said:


> Oddworld: New 'n' Tasty ,it's a remake of the old Ps1 game Oddworld abe's oddysee.


=O they remade it? I liked that game on the PS1.


----------



## Dissipated

Persephone The Dread said:


> =O they remade it? I liked that game on the PS1.


Ye,you should try it if you liked the original , it's so much better.They're working on a remake of exoddus as well , should be out this fall.


----------



## Repix

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Ahh maybe that is where I've seen it from. Cracking game too that Alien Isolation, I should try and get the DLC completed really but the back log of games is a full time job as it is:grin2:


We got lots of games to play!


----------



## TuxedoChief

Never going back.


----------



## feels

I knew Shane was a ****ing kindred spirit


----------



## Jermster91

From War Thunder.


----------



## ShadowOne

this makes me want to get a Pro..but..no


----------



## ShadowOne

my other one

i think in another life i'd either write soundtrack music or be like..a screenshot..person lol. It feels the same amount of goodness as taking normal pictures


----------



## scooby

Spending some time on TheHunter: Call of the Wild. Shootin' at cute deer and stuff.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Glue




----------



## Amphoteric

I guess that is supposed to be the Rostock Power Station


----------



## HaydenMJ12

Best game ever.


----------



## Virgo

Awww yeah.

Lvl 48 page, 35 hunter, and now dis lil magician I can't stick to one character ;_;


----------



## BAH




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Path of Exile:

I'm the blue sword dual wielding guy in the middle, but look at the white shirt mafia...

photo hosting

I just liked the pose in this one:

upload pic


----------



## TuxedoChief

Finally getting back into Witcher 3.


----------



## scooby

I thought this was a pretty cool moment in a game.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dunno guys...im enjoying this damn game


----------



## sugarsnappea

Scrub-Zero said:


> Path of Exile:
> 
> I'm the blue sword dual wielding guy in the middle, but look at the white shirt mafia...
> 
> photo hosting
> 
> I just liked the pose in this one:
> 
> upload pic


AH, PoE. I loved the first playthough. Did it in like two or three days. Then I realised all you do is do the same thing again but in a higher difficulty so I stopped playing. Have you heard about the big changes they're making to it?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

sugarsnappea said:


> AH, PoE. I loved the first playthough. Did it in like two or three days. Then I realised all you do is do the same thing again but in a higher difficulty so I stopped playing. Have you heard about the big changes they're making to it?


Yeah it's typical of loot based arpg to do that. Go through the game again on a harder setting. But GGG are removing it and bringing 10 acts total. So it will be one difficulty all across, but will get harder as you progress.

I'm very excited since i'm also fed up of running through the same content over and over with each new character. I guess playing for almost 5 years will do that 

Looking forward to anything new really at this point.


----------



## sugarsnappea

Scrub-Zero said:


> Yeah it's typical of loot based arpg to do that. Go through the game again on a harder setting. But GGG are removing it and bringing 10 acts total. So it will be one difficulty all across, but will get harder as you progress.
> 
> I'm very excited since i'm also fed up of running through the same content over and over with each new character. I guess playing for almost 5 years will do that
> 
> Looking forward to anything new really at this point.


Yeup, looking forward to this too. I feel like it's a really big jump but it would definitely keep players on for longer (and bring old ones back) since I'd say most just stop playing after finishing it on normal difficulty. Sounds promising. Almost 5 years?! Damn you must really love PoE haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero

sugarsnappea said:


> Yeup, looking forward to this too. I feel like it's a really big jump but it would definitely keep players on for longer (and bring old ones back) since I'd say most just stop playing after finishing it on normal difficulty. Sounds promising. Almost 5 years?! Damn you must really love PoE haha


It will be like a long single player game now really. With a lot of deaths and one shot mechanics lol. Lets hope it brings new and old players back in like you've said. And it is(or will be) release on Xbox too, so it will draw in a whole new crowd of fans on the console side.

And yeah. Almost 5 years now. I've been a fan of loot based arpgs since the days of Diablo 1, and even earlier than that. And poe is probably one of the best arpg out there right now.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

Um, so I was playing around in Stardew Valley... I went into the mines to get a cave carrot for a quest. One thing lead to another and this happened.










I couldn't move or select or use any items nor could I open up the inventory or menu. The only thing I could do was move the cursor and hover over items to see their description.
And I thought "eh, I don't really feel like doing this day again, I'll just wait it out until 2AM"
I stayed like that until 4AM, and then I finally passed out and went back to my home.

But then...










WOAH WTF
NO SAVED PROGRESS?
NO SHIPPED ITEMS?

No problem, I'll just step outside and... Nothing happened. The screen cut to black and my progress was saved. And I saw the list of items I shipped on Wed 24 and something about a new baby goat.










And then it's back to normal (also it's Fri 26 now, apparently).

I hope I'm the first person who discovered this glitch :grin2:


----------



## Amphoteric

Made a character to properly try out ESO and this guy is the first other player I meet:










I danced with him and he danced with me, it was a good experience all in all. He even had a little goat.


----------



## Hollo

My younger brother pre-ordered Ever Oasis for 3DS and he turned my Mii into his party member...and our youngest brother into the Dark Lord :lol


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few shots from Tales of Two Wasteland:

Sandstorm in DC... :





Here's a bit of rain at night, also in DC:



And a close up. I'm using night vision to see something, because nights are almost dark.


----------



## TheSilentGamer

If anyone ever asks me why I love this game so much, I'll show them this.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few more shots of TTW. I'm using a performance friendly and stable enb. Looks much better than the base game and no crashes, for the cherry on top.


----------



## Barakiel

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here's a few shots from Tales of Two Wasteland:
> 
> Sandstorm in DC... :


oh, I thought this was New Vegas at first glance (not just 'cause of the orange HUD).

Patrolling the Capital almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter...


----------



## Barakiel

All this over the fact that I didn't want to trade with him. I never expected Animal Crossing to show me the fragile side of Link D:


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Barakiel said:


> oh, I thought this was New Vegas at first glance (not just 'cause of the orange HUD).
> 
> Patrolling the Capital almost makes you wish for a nuclear winter...


sorry for the confusion. And i do get a nuclear winter, through snow falls 

I'm using Neveda Skies weather mod(comes with storms etc) and since i'm playing Tales of Two Wastelands, the mod works on Fallout 3. Much better than that green tint Bethesda shoved in the original game. Some of the skies are beautiful to look at with the mod. Impressive stuff for such an old game.


----------



## ShadowOne

finally got my n7 armor


----------



## TuxedoChief

Bulletstorm has the best dialogue ever.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

ShadowOne said:


> finally got my n7 armor


Nice dude! 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Barakiel

I don't think I ship it.


----------



## scooby




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Aribeth




----------



## railcar82594




----------



## probably offline

The dead are going at it










(technically not a screenshot)


----------



## Chevy396

Good times...


----------



## The Condition of Keegan

Just some Halo Wars 2 matches I've been, only one of them is Skirmish. Love this game. 






























Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Celi

A pic of one my favorite games. My character in FFXIV Online.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here are some new Tales of Two Wastelands Screens. I'm not using any texture packs other than an ENB. I might install the performance NMC's textures at some point. But it's always a gamble with Fallout.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I switched from Tales of Two Wastelands to New Vegas Dust, a very hardcore survival mod, similar to Stalker Misery. Having a lot of fun with it even if I die a lot. It's pretty immersive to be absolutely no one and scavenge to survive, and trying figure out how to leave the wasteland through notes you find scattered around the game.

Here's a few shots with an ENB that was recommended. Still not using texture packs.


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Lets add a few more shots.



And this one, I really like


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## ShadowOne

(not mine)



http://imgur.com/yzHmj


----------



## 629753

Scrub-Zero said:


> Lets add a few more shots.
> 
> 
> 
> And this one, I really like


Fallout 4?


----------



## f1ora




----------



## Scrub-Zero

impedido10 said:


> Fallout 4?


Just Fallout: New Vegas with the Dust mod and Melancholy Dust ENB.


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## Brandeezy

Did this a while back, along with the other pics


----------



## Barakiel

Contemplating Heavy










Contemplating Heavies


----------



## Barakiel

oh, and I joined them as well!


----------



## Fruitcake

Callsign said:


>


It's a good penguin.


----------



## Fruitcake

Callsign said:


> Are you sure


Yup, it is good. Not sure bout the dude though.


----------



## Fruitcake

Callsign said:


> I like the cat on the head.


Yeah, good to see you got some ginger puss.


----------



## Barakiel

I got this perfect deathcam of someone named "Sky"


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## lostx00xsoul

*How I look on Mondays...*










*Squad Goals AF*










*I own the night.*










*Hole Up...*


----------



## Dissipated




----------



## SuperChimpanzee

I find this message so interesting. It's from The Talos Principle, a puzzle-adventure game.


----------



## Virgo

My latest obsession, Final Fantasy XIV. Love this game. It's so beautiful.



















And today I tried out Blade & Soul. YOU GUYS I LOVE IT, IT'S REALLY AMAZING, NOT SURE WHY I WAITED SO LONG TO DOWNLOAD THIS










I'll come back next time with more action screenshots. :tiptoe


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Virgo said:


>


That area reminds me of Heides Tower of Flame from Dark Souls 2


----------



## Virgo

More Blade & Soul.  Still no action screenshots. It's really slow on this laptop so those were the last screenshots I got before I reduced the graphics quality. :[ So no more screenshots lol

This game is so pretty




























Uh my username is a character in FFXIV but with one "n" instead of two.


----------



## Barakiel

TF2 misadventures.


----------



## Glue




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Been a while since I posted a screenshot here but hopefully it'll go as planned. @Glue Mario Odyessey looks awesome

I know this looks sort of like "wtf" but I liked the way that the reflection in the glass in the door actually captures my characters body flash light in The Evil Within 2. We've come a long way. Does make me chuckle this type of attention of detail.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

One from SSX Tricky on the PS2 Emu - takes me back to me and my mates battling out on this game in my friends basement around the age of 16-19, happy times.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Gotta love multitasking on the PC


----------



## CloudChaser

I am the most average.


----------



## MinatoMatoi




----------



## f1ora

always loved this game's aesthetic


----------



## Virgo

@f1ora Omg I love Vindictus. My favorite weapon was the chain blades

Okay so this time I'm playing some Sims 4  And I just started using poses, which is a game mod. So to set that up was actually a huge pain and a bit of a learning curve. Mostly annoying, though. But I love mods, it's worth it. I can't believe I was screwing around with this stuff all night and it's 5am, my life is so dumb lol. And by the way if you're familiar with modding the sims, let me just say these were all from three different pose packs so I had to do a lot of experimenting to get everything to align perfectly! Semi luck, though.

So these are my simmies. They are three teens/adults taking care of the three kids. I love them. I do not like the mustache and stupid jacket on that guy though. I randomize everything and that is a very strict rule I go by. This guy decided to be a clown.....



















Kendall turned out to be really pretty O_O


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

This is 1 from The Evil Within 2.


----------



## Glue




----------



## Glue




----------



## Excaliber




----------



## Glue




----------



## Karsten

I haven't played a flight simulator since I was a kid.


----------



## Neal

Glue said:


>


Oh nice. I just started this one myself.


----------



## MystikMyst

I loved this route so much.


----------



## Timeofallout

:wink2:


----------



## 0589471

Glue said:


>


Ah :heart I am currently playing this one! I'm actually enjoying it more than I thought I would. Though Pyra isn't Mythra yet so...no spoilers


----------



## Brandeezy

AC: Origins


----------



## ShadowOne

i really like some stuff about this game. and i really dislike some stuff about this game


----------



## Amphoteric

The Witness


----------



## Rickets

My first settlement  (treehouse without the tree) in Fallout 4. Decided to build it over the crops because mutants f#$#% me up something awful when they raided me the first time. Settlers are moving in and my 12 turrets are spread around both the ground and on the building.

Since I sold all the loot from the dead mutants for steel and wood I was able to send them back and make them pay for it effectively.


----------



## ShadowOne

sometimes this game can be a little unintuitive with what it wants you to do (maybe by design), but i love the vibe and the controls


----------



## ShadowOne

hmhm


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@ShadowOne - I need to get into that Little Nightmares. Looks awesome (kinda like Inside feel etc) but yea I was scratching my head with what to do (im at the beginning of the game too)

Here's one from Assassins Creed Origins.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## CloudChaser




----------



## Barakiel

CloudChaser said:


>


did you have to grind for this view? :b


----------



## CloudChaser

Barakiel said:


> did you have to grind for this view? :b


^ How to spot jealousy.


----------



## feels

lol, loved being an ******* to Crane


----------



## Glue




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

From AC Origins
1 Nighttime piccy









2. Lovin the detail









3. Bit of action (the green hazey colour on me is either a crit or "damaging them" giving me health..... which is nice)









4. Just like a real assassin, I blend into any crowd or background. Bet you can't tell which person I am!


----------



## EarthDominator

@whereistheoffswitch

For the last image, are you the person on the right?


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

EarthDominator said:


> @*whereistheoffswitch*
> 
> For the last image, are you the person on the right?


:O:grin2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Been getting up to speed in Fortnite's Battle Royale mode recently. I know it's not the top 3 but I can finally build up defences faster than a sloth taking it easy on a Sunday which helps big time.









Yes the other stats are pants but oh-well!


----------



## Persephone The Dread

(I have a screenshot folder with Runescape screenshots so started going through them.)

Took way too long to get this Foo lion pet, also I noticed some random topless player was hovering around as I was trying to take the screenshot which was funny for some reason (not pictured here,) but then after I noticed in the chat window he asked me to join clan and I freaked out cause of insecurity.










Drinking tea in swamp:










Benedict Encumberyak I forgot I had that armour override, I should put that back on I'm getting bored with Guthix armour.










I started collecting chef hats at one point because I found them amusing (like literally years ago so anywhere from 2004 onwards,) I'm not sure why I was wearing it in this screenshot specifically but they are kind of an injoke. Yes that is a librarian dragon called Mr Mordaut:










Hey look it's a Sigil Keep from Mehrune's plane of Oblivion Castle Drakan


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Persephone The Dread Loving the chef hat collection. I myself had a rather cool cat collection back in my WoW days


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

AC Origins
Strange trippy **** started happening to me in the dunes and I started having visions and hearing running water when there was none. Really well done as it does as this wasn't part of a quest (at least I don't think it was) but it was a nice easter egg thingy none-the-less. The side quests in this game are also cool and worth doing. 
Anyway here are some of the wierd ones (maybe spoilers if you havn't seen these yet) - 













































And then these range from Aww, to Ouch and other odd shtuff


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens

This was from 2016's last days I guess.


----------



## Paperback Writer

*welp*


----------



## Amphoteric

Found a nice pond:


----------



## AussiePea

Kingdom Come: Deliverance is a nice looking game (and a ****load of fun).


----------



## Rachel NG

AussiePea said:


> Kingdom Come: Deliverance is a nice looking game (and a ****load of fun).


I'm playing this now but idk if I'm just absolutely awful or if I'm doing something completely wrong, how the hell do you win fights? So far there was a bandit who I could not beat so I went back to town to buy a shield and steal a mace and when I got back the bandit was just gone and I could continue my quest, and then the second fight I just had to cheese these guys with arrows as they ran up to me because I could not do it.

edit: but I kick *** in fist fights


----------



## AussiePea

Rachel NG said:


> I'm playing this now but idk if I'm just absolutely awful or if I'm doing something completely wrong, how the hell do you win fights? So far there was a bandit who I could not beat so I went back to town to buy a shield and steal a mace and when I got back the bandit was just gone and I could continue my quest, and then the second fight I just had to cheese these guys with arrows as they ran up to me because I could not do it.
> 
> edit: but I kick *** in fist fights


Have you done the sword training quest? He teaches combos which make the battles a lot easier.

I still suck at sword fighting too though and usually just use my bow which actually makes fights a little too easy.


----------



## Rachel NG

AussiePea said:


> Have you done the sword training quest? He teaches combos which make the battles a lot easier.
> 
> I still suck at sword fighting too though and usually just use my bow which actually makes fights a little too easy.


Yeah I learned combos and learned parries. For some reason it never works. They block my combo until I run out of stamina and then start hitting me. Or if I parry and attack they just block it and then attack. The bow is fun though, it's harder and more rewarding than in similar games like skyrim.


----------



## AussiePea

Rachel NG said:


> Yeah I learned combos and learned parries. For some reason it never works. They block my combo until I run out of stamina and then start hitting me. Or if I parry and attack they just block it and then attack. The bow is fun though, it's harder and more rewarding than in similar games like skyrim.


Worth watching some youtube videos to give tips, I'm going to do the same because I feel cheap using my bow all the time.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## AussiePea

Amphoteric said:


> Pics


Which game is this?


----------



## Amphoteric

AussiePea said:


> Which game is this?


Lord of the Rings Online.


----------



## Red October

Encountered a very democratic Burma in the Iron Curtain mod for Hearts of Iron 4 :b


----------



## Paperback Writer




----------



## TuxedoChief




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Here are a few more from Assassins Creed Origins. I finally finished the main story which was cool and will go though (at some point) the rest of the DLC and also do those mystery puzzle papyrus things as they are quite interesting.


----------



## holos

Nice screenshots guys


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A few from FarCry 5


----------



## Scrub-Zero

I was looking around at very old screenshots a few days ago. I forgot I had most of these.

These are from *Eye: Divine Cybermancy*

I get some serious Ghost in the Shell vibes from that first screenshot



And these are from *Farcry 3*, ages ago when I played with Ziggy's Mod

screenshot tool
photo uploading
upload png


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@Scrub-Zero The original & latest film are both pretty awesome. Sticks in ya head that bit watching her literally tear her body apart trying to pry into that tank. Cracking stuff

These are from FarCry 5 -



















Possible location for next FarCry (Mars-ish?)


----------



## railcar82594

From "Elite: Dangerous" (https://www.elitedangerous.com/ , https://www.elitedangerous.com/en/features/)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A couple from The Witcher 3


----------



## Glue

2nd Xenosaga character was added to Xenoblade 2 today. **** I hope that means a remaster of the trilogy is coming.


----------



## Nekobasu

My armored saber cat in Skyrim


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

It always happens when you least expect it - Normally in* Fortnite BattleRoyale *I come anywhere from, on average, between 20-70, although lets face it, you _can_ just hide and come in the top 20 or so (heck some people have won without firing a single shot) but anyways -

Woohoo!!!

Killed 5 people in total I think and I won!! 










Now back to being ok-ish again lol

Edit - I killed 4 people. I know this because it kinda shows it in the screenshot *facepalm*


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

1st Screenshot is from Battlefield 4 (multiplayer) on an old BF3 map (they re-introduced about 4 of them I think, which is awesome). The screenshot is crap but meh










A few from Farcry 5.



















These are also from Farcry 5. Nothing special but I like how the Wanted posters change depending on what you're wearing. Love it when we're given little details like this.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Haunted Hotel in Farcry 5


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

More from FarCry 5




























Aaand 1 of the nutty, yet cute, 3rd "Seed" that is now sort of stalking me. To be honest, if she is in the cult, it might be worth a look!


----------



## conceived sorrow




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

World of Warcraft









Battlefield 4









FarCry 5


















FarCry 5 Cut Scene snaps


----------



## abiologicalblunder

whereistheoffswitch said:


> A couple from The Witcher 3


lovely. that game is such a work of art <3 to think I was intent on hating it at first.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

abiologicalblunder said:


> that game is such a work of art <3 to think I was intent on hating it at first.


Agreed the game is stunning, I'll have to try and grab some decent screenshots of it at some point but I don't like pausing the game as it is an absolute cracker! It's so easy to lose oneself whilst playing it and pausing it seems to ruin the moment.

I didn't like the game at first either, I didn't get how it "played" and I think the first quest was following smells or something like that? But damn, I'm glad I got stuck into it (and I've still got the expansions to go through too)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Battlefield 1 Campaign


----------



## Red2N

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Battlefield 1 Campaign


Niiicee.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Red2N said:


> Niiicee.


 It is a really nice looking game :nerd:


----------



## abiologicalblunder

whereistheoffswitch said:


> Agreed the game is stunning, I'll have to try and grab some decent screenshots of it at some point but I don't like pausing the game as it is an absolute cracker! It's so easy to lose oneself whilst playing it and pausing it seems to ruin the moment.
> 
> I didn't like the game at first either, I didn't get how it "played" and I think the first quest was following smells or something like that? But damn, I'm glad I got stuck into it (and I've still got the expansions to go through too)


guessing you have the pc version. if so you should try freecam mode if you haven't already. you can pretty much fly anywhere in a few seconds this way. Skellige is absolutely stunning high up in the mountains.

I didn't really get the hype until after the Bloody Baron quest. Velen is kind of a ****hole but the crones live there so it's not without intrigue. I really got into the game in the third chapter once I found Ciri and she tied all the disparate plot lines together.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

abiologicalblunder said:


> guessing you have the pc version. if so you should try freecam mode if you haven't already. you can pretty much fly anywhere in a few seconds this way. Skellige is absolutely stunning high up in the mountains.
> 
> I didn't really get the hype until after the Bloody Baron quest. Velen is kind of a ****hole but the crones live there so it's not without intrigue. I really got into the game in the third chapter once I found Ciri and she tied all the disparate plot lines together.


Yes I've got the PC version, and I did use that freecam a while back (and some mods as well) but then I forgot how to use it and then due to that, I forgot that it existed. Shame as like you say there are beautiful areas in the game be it up high on the snowy mountains or at a dark and gloomy rotting castle with the moon peaking out from behind the tree's etc.

I became hooked after I decided to go exploring randomly. I would stumble upon various quests and people/monsters etc that I ended up getting into the spirit of things.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Scrub-Zero

pic host


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Been kicking *** on Fortnite recently (5 teams of 20 players). The first match was funny as the only kill I got was the final kill right on someones noggin


----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Beautiful graphics in this game Vampyre, look at the atmosphere in and around the docks of London Circa 1918, dark, damp and death covers the streets.










And then look at this ****e, where the feck are the textures??? Stupid ugly game Vampyre


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Assassins Creed Origins


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Cities Skylines


----------



## Solomoon

Hanging with best boi da Vinci



















Presentation of Mary at the temple.










Statue of Amunet (Aya from Origins). I like that the games are connected.










Assassin's Creed 2, definitely worth playing


----------



## Glue




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few Shots of Dark Souls: Prepare to die on PC. Looks much better than the remaster doesn't it?


----------



## Barakiel




----------



## ShadowOne

this game is good ****


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A couple of shots from Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the first sin


----------



## ShadowOne

iloveit iloveit iloveit


----------



## Nick Attwell

Tetris


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> A couple of shots from Dark Souls 2: Scholar of the first sin


LOL! Can't believe you're using [weapon], I can beat DS2 with only the [weapon] without getting hit in only [number] minutes.

Git gud casul.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> LOL! Can't believe you're using [weapon], I can beat DS2 with only the [weapon] without getting hit in only [number] minutes.
> 
> Git gud casul.


lmao!

I'm far from "git gud" at DS2 lol
It's the dark souls that has pissed me off the most. If i was 20 again, I probably would have gone through 5 controllers already.

And don't laugh at my great axe weapon. I have a lot of faith in it. It's electric really


----------



## ShadowOne

CloudChaser said:


> LOL! Can't believe you're using [weapon], I can beat DS2 with only the [weapon] without getting hit in only [number] minutes.
> 
> Git gud casul.


haha. a few times i've been stuck on a boss and watched a youtube video for ideas, that was ALL the comments

souls people...


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> lmao!
> 
> I'm far from "git gud" at DS2 lol
> It's the dark souls that has pissed me off the most. If i was 20 again, I probably would have gone through 5 controllers already.
> 
> And don't laugh at my great axe weapon. I have a lot of faith in it. It's electric really





ShadowOne said:


> haha. a few times i've been stuck on a boss and watched a youtube video for ideas, that was ALL the comments
> 
> souls people...


I'm glad I am utter **** at the games so I can't be one of those people.

I was trying to do a deathless DS2 run last week and couldn't get below 4. Despite using the cheapest tactics and running through the whole game around 20 times.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> I'm glad I am utter **** at the games so I can't be one of those people.
> 
> I was trying to do a deathless DS2 run last week and couldn't get below 4. Despite using the cheapest tactics and running through the whole game around 20 times.


Dark Souls 2 is so full of cheap traps, wonky hitboxes and the monsters turn 180s in mid swings lol. This game pissed me off more than Ghost N' Goblins on Nes and that saying something lol. My first time in Dark Souls 2, I never levelled adaptability lol. Used shields all the way. Fume knight, among other bosses, made me want to kill myself. I dont even know how you can manage to finish the game with less than 4 deaths lol.

DS 1 and 3 are such quality games compared to Dark Souls 2. DS2 has its moments with the DLCs though.

My best accomplishment in the Dark Souls series is a SL1 run of DS1 and I managed to make it to Kalameet and then i get ****ed over and over again 
I'll try again at some point in the future. I just can't handle that fight anymore.


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> Dark Souls 2 is so full of cheap traps, wonky hitboxes and the monsters turn 180s in mid swings lol. This game pissed me off more than Ghost N' Goblins on Nes and that saying something lol. My first time in Dark Souls 2, I never levelled adaptability lol. Used shields all the way. Fume knight, among other bosses, made me want to kill myself. I dont even know how you can manage to finish the game with less than 4 deaths lol.
> 
> DS 1 and 3 are such quality games compared to Dark Souls 2. DS2 has its moments with the DLCs though.
> 
> My best accomplishment in the Dark Souls series is a SL1 run of DS1 and I managed to make it to Kalameet and then i get ****ed over and over again
> I'll try again at some point in the future. I just can't handle that fight anymore.


Adaptability, vigor, dex and a rapier with optional bow for luring. Also I have beaten the original and scholar a hell of a lot of times so it's not really skill and more memory that carries me.

Dark Souls 2 is a really good game but it's just not as good as the others in the series. And to be fair they all have their fair share of bull****. Like Bed of Chaos, Lothric Knights and King Ocieros the walking hitbox himself.

Special mention to the boss at the end of the blizzard area in the 3rd DLC for 2. The only boss in the whole series I have never beaten because I can't handle going through reindeer **** valley anymore.

Also I have never gotten past O&S on an SL1 run so gg.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> Adaptability, vigor, dex and a rapier with optional bow for luring. Also I have beaten the original and scholar a hell of a lot of times so it's not really skill and more memory that carries me.
> 
> Dark Souls 2 is a really good game but it's just not as good as the others in the series. And to be fair they all have their fair share of bull****. Like Bed of Chaos, Lothric Knights and King Ocieros the walking hitbox himself.
> 
> Special mention to the boss at the end of the blizzard area in the 3rd DLC for 2. The only boss in the whole series I have never beaten because I can't handle going through reindeer **** valley anymore.
> 
> Also I have never gotten past O&S on an SL1 run so gg.


O&S were so hard lol. It took me at least 15 tries.

haha so just those three stats? Maybe ill try that for fun next time I play. Im not very good at DS2 though. Could be fun to try out.

Dark Souls 2 isn't the best in the series but it still beats a ton of games lol. I'm learning to like it more when i play. It's kind of like the Stalker series with clear sky. Not the best Stalker game, but still a stalker game 

And yeah there's a lot of bull**** in the other DS games, like you said.

Bed of chaos lol. What a load of crap boss. 
Lost Izalith, with the giant butt dinosaurs. It's like a nightmare version of Jurassic park. 
And Capra demon in undead burg with the two dogs. Literally a barrier for many souls player. And fun at SL1 haha.


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> O&S were so hard lol. It took me at least 15 tries.
> 
> haha so just those three stats? Maybe ill try that for fun next time I play. Im not very good at DS2 though. Could be fun to try out.
> 
> Dark Souls 2 isn't the best in the series but it still beats a ton of games lol. I'm learning to like it more when i play. It's kind of like the Stalker series with clear sky. Not the best Stalker game, but still a stalker game
> 
> And yeah there's a lot of bull**** in the other DS games, like you said.
> 
> Bed of chaos lol. What a load of crap boss.
> Lost Izalith, with the giant butt dinosaurs. It's like a nightmare version of Jurassic park.
> And Capra demon in undead burg with the two dogs. Literally a barrier for many souls player. And fun at SL1 haha.


You can mix in a little endurance but really that's all you need. The rapier is broken as hell.

I hope you have gone and fought Dark Lurker. I killed him once and will never ever do it again.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> You can mix in a little endurance but really that's all you need. The rapier is broken as hell.
> 
> I hope you have gone and fought Dark Lurker. I killed him once and will never ever do it again.


lol I've heard about the rapier haha. 
I never used it since I'm a fan of the big weapons and axes. Compensating for something maybe lmao.

Haven't got to dark lurker yet.

Talking about ds2 with you has made me play it a bit yesterday and I discovered this mod that fixes some of the weird animations when you move your character around. I thought I'd share that with you since maybe you hate the animation like I do lol. It's weird the way you move. This mod almost makes you run around like in the original Dark Souls. As close as you can get.

If you play online, you can get soft banned sadly.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkSouls2/comments/319qgi


----------



## CloudChaser

Scrub-Zero said:


> lol I've heard about the rapier haha.
> I never used it since I'm a fan of the big weapons and axes. Compensating for something maybe lmao.
> 
> Haven't got to dark lurker yet.
> 
> Talking about ds2 with you has made me play it a bit yesterday and I discovered this mod that fixes some of the weird animations when you move your character around. I thought I'd share that with you since maybe you hate the animation like I do lol. It's weird the way you move. This mod almost makes you run around like in the original Dark Souls. As close as you can get.
> 
> If you play online, you can get soft banned sadly.
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/DarkSouls2/comments/319qgi


I'd love it if the animations were the same as they are in 1 and 3 but unfortunately I play on PS4 so that's not likely to happen. I appreciate you telling me though.

I'm all about those dex weapons, especially since they are all so powerful. I did a powerstance whips run and it was far, far easier than it had any right to be. Until I got to the DLC with enemies that I couldn't stagger and it all went downhill quite rapidly.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

CloudChaser said:


> I'd love it if the animations were the same as they are in 1 and 3 but unfortunately I play on PS4 so that's not likely to happen. I appreciate you telling me though.
> 
> I'm all about those dex weapons, especially since they are all so powerful. I did a powerstance whips run and it was far, far easier than it had any right to be. Until I got to the DLC with enemies that I couldn't stagger and it all went downhill quite rapidly.


That's a shame you can't mod ps4. After playing for an hour or so I can tell you its amazing to not see that wonky animation as much. it's not perfect but one hell of a step up.

Dex weapons are fun too, mostly the Katana and scythes(death ftw). I ran through ds1 with an Uchigatana dex build with power within and crystal weapon buff. It ripped bosses pretty hard lol.

I like the Idea of whips haha. Simon Belmont build 

It's pretty crazy all the builds people come up with in these games. The magic/dark spells were a lot better in DS2 than the other games. And the power stances were a great addition. DS2 brought a lot of good to the table, for sure. It might not be the best souls game but it has quite a few good things going for it.


----------



## ShadowOne

just figured out selfie mode, but im stuck at night till i progress the story more lol. cant decide if i like it or not with him too dark..but part of me likes it


----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Some slowpoke Mazda 3 holding up my modified 1998 Toyota Supra RZ in the rain... Full size image here: https://i.imgur.com/GjVVpAr.png

>


----------



## ShadowOne

Part of me wants to use the other outfits..the other part of me feels like it takes me out of the story too much so i never will. like there's no story reason he'd have any outfit other than this one

Itd be good to do the story with this one, and then when i'm doing all the side stuff use the fun outfits...but i want to do the side stuff now and rank up and what-not now before just blowing through the story

/nerd problems


----------



## EarthDominator

Boeing 737-800 KLM

This is above Northern Greece.


----------



## ShadowOne

cant stop playing this damn game. Id rate god of war as the better video game, but i'd need breaks and get exhausted from it


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

more Forza Horizon 3 porn :lol


----------



## ShadowOne

last spiderman, i promise (not really)


----------



## 3stacks

ShadowOne said:


> last spiderman, i promise (not really)


The classic suit is beautiful


----------



## ShadowOne

3stacks said:


> The classic suit is beautiful


It's actually the Spiderman homecoming suit. But it's probably my favorite and kind of a testament to it. It's like the classic but with some well placed black lines.

The classic is good too but I just felt like playing a good Spiderman Homecoming game lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Me holding up traffic in my 1000+ horsepower Toyota Supra RZ before a highway speed run...


----------



## reaffected

ShadowOne said:


> Part of me wants to use the other outfits..the other part of me feels like it takes me out of the story too much so i never will. like there's no story reason he'd have any outfit other than this one
> 
> Itd be good to do the story with this one, and then when i'm doing all the side stuff use the fun outfits...but i want to do the side stuff now and rank up and what-not now before just blowing through the story
> 
> /nerd problems


What a nerd. I like your screenshots fwiw. I usually just do what I think looks best. Go with that and switch it up. I'm a bit of a completionist too (I'll try and finish all side quests as well...often get lost in them...)


----------



## ShadowOne

reaffected said:


> What a nerd. I like your screenshots fwiw. I usually just do what I think looks best. Go with that and switch it up. I'm a bit of a completionist too (I'll try and finish all side quests as well...often get lost in them...)


haha :nerd:

thanks . I like taking pictures in general, and screenshots kind of has the same feeling

but yea, you do you. i eventually buckled and just played with the other outfits. they dont really refer to what he's wearing so it didnt take away from the story like i thought it would. Games like AC3 scarred me where I would use an alternate outfit, and the cutscene would still have his default outfit and kill the mood...lazy asses


----------



## Neal

Reminding this loser that he can't afford a horse like myself.


----------



## Neal




----------



## Scrub-Zero

Here's a few screens from Skyrim:Requiem


----------



## Neal

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here's a few screens from Skyrim:Requiem


Requiem? Is this some kinda mod pack or something?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Neal said:


> Requiem? Is this some kinda mod pack or something?


Not a mod pack. Its a hardcore role-playing overhaul of Skyrim. Overhauls the whole game, races, perk tree and basically makes all enemies have static levels. So if a wolf is level 1 then it will always be level one etc, and some dungeons will not be doable until you're a certain level(you get wrecked). And it makes everything much harder and unforgiving.But as you level up and acquire levels and better gear, it becomes easier.

Changes a ton of stuff, like normal weapons don't hurt vampires, you need fire now. And draugr and undead are hurt much more by Silver weapons. Certain weapons will work better for certain things, which is pretty cool.

Requiem is a bit like the Misery Mod for Stalker or Oscuro Oblivion Overhaul from back in the day of Oblivion.


----------



## Suchness

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not a mod pack. Its a hardcore role-playing overhaul of Skyrim. Overhauls the whole game, races, perk tree and basically makes all enemies have static levels. So if a wolf is level 1 then it will always be level one etc, and some dungeons will not be doable until you're a certain level(you get wrecked). And it makes everything much harder and unforgiving.But as you level up and acquire levels and better gear, it becomes easier.
> 
> Changes a ton of stuff, like normal weapons don't hurt vampires, you need fire now. And draugr and undead are hurt much more by Silver weapons. Certain weapons will work better for certain things, which is pretty cool.
> 
> Requiem is a bit like the Misery Mod for Stalker or Oscuro Oblivion Overhaul from back in the day of Oblivion.


That sounds pretty good. I don't really get into mods but that sounds worth checking out.


----------



## Neal

Some Forza tonight


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Suchness said:


> That sounds pretty good. I don't really get into mods but that sounds worth checking out.


It's a very good mod. You can't just run into multiple enemies and think you'll survive that. Even the two wolves after Helgen on your way to Riverwood will wreck you fast at first. It's difficult but fair if you play smart and adapt. One of the best thing they did was to make all weapons do more damage across the board, so you get killed fast, but you kill fast. You don't need 20 hits to kill a bandit like on Vanilla Skyrim. They didn't just pump HP and call it legendary difficulty like Bethesdick did.

The only real annoying thing in Requiem are the aimbot archers and mages lol. They make legolas's elf eyes seem blind lmao.

And you can use mods like Dead is Dead(you die, you lose that character) and add survival mods and turn Skyrim into pretty much a rogue like game of survival.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

More Requiem screens.


----------



## Tokztero

Bye *****!


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Neal

iAmCodeMonkey said:


>


What game is this?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Neal said:


> What game is this?


Forza Horizon 3 (Windows 10 PC)


----------



## Neal

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Forza Horizon 3 (Windows 10 PC)


Dang I didn't even recognize it. Then again I was playing on Xbox lol.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My modified Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R in Forza Horizon 3:



http://imgur.com/Xhe9n41


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

pretty good looking game, this game. With the footsteps and wagon trails


----------



## Glue




----------



## Neal

ShadowOne said:


>


God this game is gorgeous.


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Solomoon

FFX, great game


----------



## Neal




----------



## Persephone The Dread

This is one of the funniest Sims 3 moments I've ever had (after the daycare where the toddlers regularly died even though that's not supposed to be possible so their bodies became horribly warped in elongated noodly ways because there was no death animation, and a few other things.) Pretty sure this isn't supposed to happen:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Starmade screenshots:


----------



## Neal

some warframe action. Not sure why her uterus is glowing though.


----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few more from Skyrim: Requiem

A nice Sunrise...


My retirement home in real life, if i have my way.


Nice alien sky.


Finally able to do Dustman's Cairn with Farkas.


----------



## Neal




----------



## ShadowOne

this game is just so god damn good. it has no business being this good. Just played world 5-2 that was kind of a halloween one where your controller is a flashlight. flippin brilliant


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Drifting a Hachi-Roku in the rain...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My modified Mazdaspeed 3 in Forza Horizon 3 before a highway blast...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My modified Porsche 911 Turbo 3.3...


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

More Forza Horizon 3 porn...


----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Amphoteric




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Repix

Added a ton of items to my game, further ideas are being created in mah mind as we speak.. Out!


----------



## Suchness

BleedingHearts said:


> anyone still play this game? :nerd:


What game is it?


----------



## Karsten

BleedingHearts said:


> anyone still play this game? :nerd:


I played during Legion for a bit, but I didn't like the way the game felt. I might try out the vanilla servers when they release them later this year.


----------



## Suchness

BleedingHearts said:


> world of warcraft


Thought it might be, I've tried it but didn't get into it.


----------



## andy1984

Repix said:


> Added a ton of items to my game, further ideas are being created in mah mind as we speak.. Out!


what do you use to make your game?


----------



## Repix

andy1984 said:


> what do you use to make your game?


GML

I wanna avoid saying GameMaker: Studio as it sounds really simplistic, but it sure can be complex!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some Dark Souls 1(Daughters of ash mod) screens

Using sweetFX and HD texture-packs.


----------



## PCGamer

This is the screenshot from Shogo: Mobile Armor Division (1998), which I've finished not long ago. Please pay attention to the health bar :smile2:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A few from AC Odyssey


----------



## Scrub-Zero

some more DS: Daughters of Ash screens.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Haha! Oh Rogan, you and your humour!


----------



## ShadowOne

this game is beautiful. super glad i bought it (have a feeling i'm going to post a handful of these eventually)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

@*ShadowOne* What game is the above screenshot from? Loving the artstyle


----------



## ShadowOne

whereistheoffswitch said:


> @*ShadowOne* What game is the above screenshot from? Loving the artstyle


It's called GRIS

It's a pretty simple platformer that's more about the art and music than a challenging game.

It's a couple bucks off on switch/steam the next few days (like 14 bucks)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

ShadowOne said:


> It's called GRIS
> 
> It's a pretty simple platformer that's more about the art and music than a challenging game.
> 
> It's a couple bucks off on switch/steam the next few days (like 14 bucks)


Ok cool, thanks. I've been looking for a new platformer (even though I still have Forgotton Anne to get through).
I watched the trailer for GRIS, looks & sounds real thought provoking and soothing, nice.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A couple more from FarCry New Dawn


----------



## Tarasikkarasik

Far Cry New Dawn is amazing!!!


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A nice warm fire


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## Fruitcake

@ShadowOne Wow, that is gorgeous.










From Rakuen. The sheep next to the waterfall is twerking... as a New Zealander I can get behind that. Literally c:


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Taken a few weeks ago, Assassins Creed Odyssey


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Resident Evil 2


----------



## Glue




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

This last one reminds me of the good ol days when you could go down to your local Woolworths and flick through the selection of posters. Ahh memories


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey




----------



## Repix

I started developing a new game once again... But this time I actually like the graphical outcome, so maybe this will be it? maybe? I hope? please?


----------



## ShadowOne

this gaaaame. still so good


----------



## Scrub-Zero

A few screens of Outward


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

A couple from RE2 remake


----------



## whereistheoffswitch




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Kingdoms and Castles (neat builder, cool if you love The Settlers etc which I lurve with a passion!)
The roof, the roof, the roof is oon fire *breath* we don't need no water, actually we did










Not a bad view of my whole settlement (only just started)


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Settlement coming along


----------



## Xemnas

HERE


----------



## whereistheoffswitch

Me (my wizard Dellski Trotski) and his band of misfits (POE2)


----------



## Suchness




----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Dreamfall: The Longest Journey










This picture reminds me of @Persephone The Dread for some reason


----------



## Persephone The Dread

@SorryForMyEnglish heh cool, never played that game but I do like crows. The library in the background looks interesting too.


----------



## ShadowOne

i dont know if people know this but...

i am...

indeed........

a nerd


----------



## Glue




----------



## 0589471

Re-playing some old school fire emblem. Path of radiance. It's been thirteen years since I played it last lol


----------



## Glue




----------



## ShadowOne

Control already seems so damn good. video games are good ****


----------



## ShadowOne

this game's pretty pretty


----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## ShadowOne

I dunno why i'm obsessed with posting screenshots. but here you are reading this so maybe you enjoy it too. I hope lifes good for you despite the difficulties


----------



## Persephone The Dread




----------



## AaronTheAnxious

Soul Of The Samurai for PS1


----------



## ShadowOne

the stealth in a plague tale is atrocious.

i like the parts with the rats, but if that's half the gameplay it's really shallow

but i love the story so far


----------



## ShadowOne

ace combat was a damn solid game. not amazing. but exactly what it needed to be. i like when theyre a bit more fantasy-esque, and they got there a bit, but i like it more over the top. but that's nitpicking


----------



## Suchness




----------



## zonebox

I decided to load up some snes games, and am currently playing Final Fantasy Mystic


----------



## Scrub-Zero

zonebox said:


> I decided to load up some snes games, and am currently playing Final Fantasy Mystic


People like to crap on this game a bit. But at least back then squeenix wasn't afraid to try new things. Square and Enix we're better companies before they merged. Enix had some great games on their own too.


----------



## ShadowOne

maybe this time it'll stick. I go from loving this game to complete ambivalence from one moment to the other. Hopefully it doesn't do that on this go-around


----------



## ShadowOne

double rainbowww


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Some Requiem stuff:

1 syllable girl names



private image hosting


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Been playing The Surge:

I like Exo-suits and this game suits are not that far from a reality that will happen soon enough.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I'd already failed a half dozen or so times on the pull-ups side quest. It had been a day or two since I tried and I was going to skip it. Then I decided to try one more time and I beat Andrea the first time that day. <(^.^<) It's the little things in life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Harveykinkle said:


> I'd already failed a half dozen or so times on the pull-ups side quest. It had been a day or two since I tried and I was going to skip it. Then I decided to try one more time and I beat Andrea the first time that day. <(^.^<) It's the little things in life.


The game looks pretty sweet. It's just a shame they went the greedy route and are selling it piece by piece. I hope it's a trend that won't take off in gaming.

Anyway I remember the first time i saw Final Fantasy 7 and played the demo in the store where they had set up a few playstations for people to try. That game was so impressive back then when the last Final Fantasy most people played was FF6 on Snes lol.

I bought a copy the day it was released and I still own that copy even if I don't have a playstation lol.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Scrub-Zero said:


> The game looks pretty sweet. It's just a shame they went the greedy route and are selling it piece by piece. I hope it's a trend that won't take off in gaming.
> 
> Anyway I remember the first time i saw Final Fantasy 7 and played the demo in the store where they had set up a few playstations for people to try. That game was so impressive back then when the last Final Fantasy most people played was FF6 on Snes lol.
> 
> I bought a copy the day it was released and I still own that copy even if I don't have a playstation lol.


FF7 Remake is likely going to be my favorite game of the year. It took me 43 hours to beat it and I did every sidequest I could find. There are more things unlocked post game. I don't view what they are doing as motivated by greed but rather artistic vision. They put a ton of effort into the game, visually, gameplay wise, and fleshing out the beginning of the story in a way that makes the characters, story, and city of Midgar feel wonderfully alive. Some people are purists and want the exact same thing repackaged with better graphics. I respect that it is their way of being. But having played the game I get what Square Enix was going for and I loved it.


----------



## Harveykinkle

Dreamwalker: Never Fall Asleep might be the first point and click game I've beat. And I'll be honest, a big part of that is because you can get hints and skip minigames when you need too lol. The other half is the story appeals to me a lot. It's about a woman that goes into people's dreams/subconscious to help them and this time to solve a mystery. For a $1.49 (current Switch sale) it was definitely worth the couple of hours it took me to beat it.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

These are from a while ago, I've mostly been playing Sims 2 recently but was looking through screenshots. Lol look in the background that's her sister taking a selfie while she's getting married (tbf nobody else seems to be watching either):










Her date just stared sleeping on the bench as soon as it finished lol










bold:










Cassandra Goth and her husband in one neighbourhood same one as above actually (might not be married then):



















That's her husband below Malcolm Landgraab they're both evil Sims and she's cheating on him with Angela Pleasant in the green dress above (downloaded a version of the Pleasant's someone made for the Sims 4, originally a Maxis family from The Sims 2) who has the good trait, the Sim in the background of the wedding in the dark dress is probably not Angela but her twin sister Lilith who is best friends with evil Sim:










I was trying to have that Sim (forget her name,) and Angela be enemies with benefits but it didn't seem to be working. I know it's possible to have that relationship category but dunno how you get it because I tried many times/things.

Oh dear:










baby cow plant










This is the first Sim I made in the Sims 4 I didn't really have a plan for them although there's the ubiquitous red hair again also hot underwear but I don't remember adding the slippers I like to think the Sim is rebelling against my attempt to make them into eye candy (fine but I'm wearing these comfy slippers):










I hooked them up with Bella Goth but decided not to make them committed because I didn't want to break up Bella and Mortimer since they're kind of a classic Sims couple.


----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## ShadowOne




----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Scrub-Zero




----------



## Fixxer

Bit Heroes
(Reminds me of the early Final Fantasy, Breath of Fire, Chrono Trigger and such old school video games).


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

Retodd


----------



## Fixxer




----------



## Fixxer

Mega Man II (random) password on a Go retro! portable


----------



## Resergence

http://imgur.com/SSSrKXw


----------



## ShadowOne

got my hands on one of them ps5 thingy's


----------



## Scrub-Zero

This game is so gorgeous at times. It makes me really stop to slowly look at the surroundings. Incredible ambiance and attention to details on such old game. And i'm only running it on Dx9, Nothing of the fancier things like grass, high textures and brilliant sunrays in those shots. Just vanilla Stuff enhanced by the Anomaly mod.







your beauty is stunning





seven days poem



ShadowOne said:


> got my hands on one of them ps5 thingy's


wow great shot.

Will you get Demon Souls for ps5? It looks so damn good. I was so angry at Sony for pulling off the PC release 
Bunch of *******s


----------



## ShadowOne

Scrub-Zero said:


> wow great shot.
> 
> Will you get Demon Souls for ps5? It looks so damn good. I was so angry at Sony for pulling off the PC release
> Bunch of *******s


Thanks 

I didnt hear the pulled the PC release. Heard they were doing a PS4 one, so maybe theyll expand it at some point

But yea, my brother got me Demon's Souls. Want to finish up Miles a bit more before I start that endeavor lol. Bloodborne was my first souls game so I missed these earlier ones


----------



## Scrub-Zero

ShadowOne said:


> Thanks
> 
> I didnt hear the pulled the PC release. Heard they were doing a PS4 one, so maybe theyll expand it at some point
> 
> But yea, my brother got me Demon's Souls. Want to finish up Miles a bit more before I start that endeavor lol. Bloodborne was my first souls game so I missed these earlier ones


Yeah they had steam in the trailer but removed it and claimed it was human error lol. Right.

I sure hope they release it on PC but i doubt it. Either way, I sure as hell wont buy a playstation 5 just for one game i'd like to play lol. Gave up on the console crap after ps2.

You should try the other souls game. Dark Souls 1 is high up there with Demon Souls in rank. DS3 is almost as good as them. DS2 is a game of it's own. People love or hate it, but the new version of it, scholars of the first sin was much better than the original release. It's a great game, but just not a great Dark Souls.


----------



## ShadowOne

god i love the new consoles (and ratchet)


----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Resergence

Runescape 3.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Humesday




----------



## Starcut83




----------



## W00DBINE




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Super Animal Royale


----------



## Humesday




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Humesday said:


> View attachment 150318
> 
> 
> View attachment 150319
> 
> 
> View attachment 150320
> 
> 
> View attachment 150321
> View attachment 150322


This looks like a really cool game.


----------



## Humesday

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> This looks like a really cool game.



It is. The coolness factor is about on par with Mass Effect 2, imo. The game is mostly fixed now, so I would definitely recommend playing it on the PC, at least. I don't know how good it is on consoles.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Humesday said:


> It is. The coolness factor is about on par with Mass Effect 2, imo. The game is mostly fixed now, so I would definitely recommend playing it on the PC, at least. I don't know how good it is on consoles.


What is the name of this game? One of the characters looks like Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Humesday

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> What is the name of this game? One of the characters looks like Keanu Reeves.


Cyberpunk 2077. Yeah, the character is modeled on and voiced by Keanu Reeves.


----------



## Humesday

I started a new game because I didn't really like my character's build, so I'm retreading stuff I had posted during my prior game.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Humesday said:


> I started a new game because I didn't really like my character's build, so I'm retreading stuff I had posted during my prior game.
> 
> View attachment 150327
> 
> 
> View attachment 150328
> 
> 
> View attachment 150329
> 
> 
> View attachment 150330
> 
> 
> View attachment 150331
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150332
> 
> 
> View attachment 150333
> 
> 
> View attachment 150334
> 
> 
> View attachment 150335
> 
> 
> View attachment 150336


Looks totally sweet. When I get a chance, I'm so getting this game.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> Looks totally sweet. When I get a chance, I'm so getting this game.





Humesday said:


> I started a new game because I didn't really like my character's build, so I'm retreading stuff I had posted during my prior game.
> 
> View attachment 150327
> 
> 
> View attachment 150328
> 
> 
> View attachment 150329
> 
> 
> View attachment 150330
> 
> 
> View attachment 150331
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150332
> 
> 
> View attachment 150333
> 
> 
> View attachment 150334
> 
> 
> View attachment 150335
> 
> 
> View attachment 150336





Humesday said:


> I started a new game because I didn't really like my character's build, so I'm retreading stuff I had posted during my prior game.
> 
> View attachment 150327
> 
> 
> View attachment 150328
> 
> 
> View attachment 150329
> 
> 
> View attachment 150330
> 
> 
> View attachment 150331
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 150332
> 
> 
> View attachment 150333
> 
> 
> View attachment 150334
> 
> 
> View attachment 150335
> 
> 
> View attachment 150336


Is this game multi-player? What kind of build are you doing this time?


----------



## Humesday

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> Is this game multi-player? What kind of build are you doing this time?


It's single-player. My build is mostly focused on assault rifle strength, health, and cold-blooded, mostly for the smart-*** conversation options. Beyond increasing engineering to the point of being able to do crafting, I've mostly gone for a build that's similar to Johnny Silverhand's (Keanu Reeve's character), except instead of being good with pistols, I'm going for assault rifles. There are a lot of different approaches to combat, and I just found playing as Keanu's Reeves character more fun than how I was role-playing. I may switch over to pistols instead of assault rifles, which is easier to do because of the way leveling up works and the option provided to reallocate perk points into the skill trees. I just think the shooting combat is more fun than the stealth, hacking, and melee combat in this game.


----------



## Humesday




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

From one I am working on now using the Godot game engine:


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Humesday said:


> It's single-player. My build is mostly focused on assault rifle strength, health, and cold-blooded, mostly for the smart-*** conversation options. Beyond increasing engineering to the point of being able to do crafting, I've mostly gone for a build that's similar to Johnny Silverhand's (Keanu Reeve's character), except instead of being good with pistols, I'm going for assault rifles. There are a lot of different approaches to combat, and I just found playing as Keanu's Reeves character more fun than how I was role-playing. I may switch over to pistols instead of assault rifles, which is easier to do because of the way leveling up works and the option provided to reallocate perk points into the skill trees. I just think the shooting combat is more fun than the stealth, hacking, and melee combat in this game.


That sounds really cool. I love playing with assault rifles.


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> From one I am working on now using the Godot game engine:
> View attachment 150349
> 
> View attachment 150354
> 
> View attachment 150355


That game looks cute.


----------



## Tetragammon

I'm playing Final Fantasy XIV again. When it comes to female characters in RPGs I usually stick with pale skin, brown hair and the smallest features possible. I never thought I'd enjoy playing a Highlander Hyur because they're larger and kind of more "masculine" than their Midlander counterparts... But I absolutely love my character!


----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Tetragammon said:


> I'm playing Final Fantasy XIV again. When it comes to female characters in RPGs I usually stick with pale skin, brown hair and the smallest features possible. I never thought I'd enjoy playing a Highlander Hyur because they're larger and kind of more "masculine" than their Midlander counterparts... But I absolutely love my character!
> View attachment 150421


Is this the one that is online multiplayer?


----------



## Tetragammon

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> Is this the one that is online multiplayer?


Yep, it's an MMORPG. Kind of an amazing one too; I remember playing the Beta for it and feeling very underwhelmed. It kind of flopped on release. But instead of giving up on it they hired a whole new team and revamped the game, and now, four expansions later, its playerbase nearly rivals World of Warcraft. It's got a great story with interesting characters, which is the main reason I love it. I also like running dungeons with other players, which it has plenty of.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> That game looks cute.


Thanks!


----------



## Starcut83




----------



## PeanutButterOatBars

Starcut83 said:


> View attachment 150520
> View attachment 150521
> View attachment 150522
> View attachment 150523
> View attachment 150524


What game is this?


----------



## Starcut83

PeanutButterOatBars said:


> What game is this?


Gotham Knights.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

My work-in-progress platformer video game, using the Godot game engine (3.5.1):









The art isn't mine, lol


----------



## Orb




----------



## Scrub-Zero

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> My work-in-progress platformer video game, using the Godot game engine (3.5.1):
> View attachment 150855
> 
> 
> The art isn't mine, lol


It reminds me of bit of Blaster Master and Journey to Silius on Nes.


----------



## cat001

The best I can get to a screenshot lol, have been testing out a bunch of my old games


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

Scrub-Zero said:


> It reminds me of bit of Blaster Master and Journey to Silius on Nes.


Very much appreciated. Cheers


----------



## Rickets




----------

